# So about that Spitfire Christmas Wishlist sale...



## Kevperry777 (Dec 22, 2020)

When does it usually happen? Is it for sure every year?

Asking for a friend.

A financially challenged friend still recovering from Black Friday madness.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 22, 2020)

Last year and the year before, it was on the 21st. I believe it was on the 22nd in 2017 and 2016 - I have a friend who's been digging up the history of these sales.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 22, 2020)

It appears that last year, the announcement and encouragement to add items to our wish lists began on the 21st; but the sale itself began on Christmas Day. Here's a video announcing last year's sale:




If I recall correctly, they decided to abandon the process of signing up for the wish list. If so, we may not hear anything about it until Christmas day—assuming, of course, that they decide to have it again this year.

Here's last year's thread:






Spitfire Christmas Wishlist 2019


40% off (up to 65% off collections). What are folks going to pick up this time around? Ricotti Mallets for me most probably.




vi-control.net





Best,

Geoff


----------



## YK47 (Dec 22, 2020)

Word has it ... it is 50% off on individual libraries and 70% off on some collections... But that is word on the "e-street". Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m feeling punished.


----------



## Rory (Dec 22, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> It appears that last year ... the sale itself began on Christmas Day.



Basically a Boxing Day sale that started a day early


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 22, 2020)

YK47 said:


> Word has it ... it is 50% off on individual libraries and 70% off on some collections... But that is word on the "e-street". Take it with a grain of salt.



That would be a great way to end this crappy year!


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 22, 2020)

I would imagine that SF would want to get as much revenue as possible during this lockdown...so a nice sale would ensure that


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 22, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I would imagine that SF would want to get as much revenue as possible during this lockdown...so a nice sale would ensure that



+1 agree

also they probably want to have as much 💰💰💰 on hand as a cushion before BREXIT goes into effect.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 22, 2020)

Spitfire’s up with the Christmas sale? 

I don’t see any promotion on their page, yet.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 22, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Spitfire’s up with the Christmas sale?
> 
> I don’t see any promotion on their page, yet.


Not yet


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 22, 2020)

Seems like they would have posted it by now, since we're only a few days away. What was the discount last year?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 22, 2020)

YK47 said:


> Word has it ... it is 50% off on individual libraries and 70% off on some collections... But that is word on the "e-street". Take it with a grain of salt.


I would be very surprised but delighted at that level of discounting. Maybe for a select few older libraries.


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 22, 2020)

If they do 50% off Tundra or Symphonic Motions, then instant buy.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, the only thing on my list is Symphonic Motions. 

Unless I can get HZ Strings for 70% off. Because I really need another string library.  

Unfortunately, it is actually possible since I have HZ percussion.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 23, 2020)

Chamberfield said:


> If they do 50% off Tundra



My mouse is waiting on the Buy button!


----------



## Frederick (Dec 23, 2020)

I have everything I want from Spitfire Audio (23 paid libraries), except for forthcoming Abbey Road products.

Still they do have a lot of libraries that would be nice to have... If they would reach my price point, which is more than 40% off, then that would be a game changer.

I seriously doubt they will offer a 50% discount except for some special bundle. The 40% off on the current month special usually is a reliable indicator for what the sale's going to offer.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 23, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> My mouse is waiting on the Buy button!



Your finger slips. You have accidentally purchased 17 licenses for _Uist._


----------



## sprt (Dec 23, 2020)

I usually just lurk here, but I've got a response back from them, so thought might aswell let you guys know:

*



Thanks for getting in touch.

Our Winter sale will be live across our site from midnight 25/12/20 till 31/12/20.

I also encourage you to sign up to our mailing list and follow our socials to be notified of when we announce sales.

I hope this helps. Please let me know if I can assist you further.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 23, 2020)

Must just be a store wide sale in that case, no more wishlist


----------



## Jotto (Dec 23, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> +1 agree
> 
> also they probably want to have as much 💰💰💰 on hand as a cushion before BREXIT goes into effect.


..then its back to the coal mines for the Spitfire folks


----------



## Crowe (Dec 23, 2020)

Hoping for an excellent deal on Spitfire Studio Orchestra Core.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> That would be a great way to end this crappy year!



That would be much more money in their pockets too!


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 23, 2020)

sprt said:


> I usually just lurk here, but I've got a response back from them, so thought might aswell let you guys know:



Studio Strings Pro upgrade... here we go!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 23, 2020)

Excited for this one... needed to spread out the damage from Black Friday


----------



## Roger Bremen (Dec 23, 2020)

50% off Chamber Strings and I might pull the trigger.


----------



## make_j (Dec 23, 2020)

So 40% off individually, up to 65% with collections. No details of "hampers" yet.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2020)

Neo and Stratus are getting the full 40% off this time too. Abbey Road One and Symphonic Motions still go back to their introductory price (25% off).

I'm wondering what they will put in that 65% off collection. These are usually "special" bundles only available during the sale. The Black Friday special bundle let me get Eric Whitaker Choir for just $274 because I already owned the other two libraries in the bundle.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 23, 2020)

There's a countdown on their website:


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

Aww no oace. Is stratus worth it? I bought a few pianos already. I might consider neo. Symphonic motions is 25%. No details on what is 65%.

If anything, neo might go well with Bdt and bbc core.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> Aww no oace. Is stratus worth it? I bought a few pianos already. I might consider neo. Symphonic motions is 25%. No details on what is 65%.


It will probably be 40% (OACE)


----------



## styledelk (Dec 23, 2020)

I was hoping there wasn't a winter sale this time as a middle finger to everyone that waited out black friday.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Must just be a store wide sale in that case, no more wishlist


They pretty much stopped the Wishlist sale last year.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks like everything is 40% off except AR1 and SSM:


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> Aww no oace. Is stratus worth it? I bought a few pianos already. I might consider neo. Symphonic motions is 25%. No details on what is 65%.
> 
> If anything, neo might go well with Bdt and bbc core.


Nothing is 65% off. They just have bundles at 30% that combined with the bundle discount end up being 65%off the individual items.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Looks like everything is 40% off except AR1 and SSM:


Guess I'm not spending any money this year. That will be a first.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 23, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> I’m feeling punished.


Strange. This doesn't appear to be a Heavyocity thread...


----------



## mussnig (Dec 23, 2020)

So I received an email (as probably many here have) that I am invited to preview the sale (similar as BF) but I don't see any sale prices ... Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 23, 2020)

mussnig said:


> So I received an email (as probably many here have) that I am invited to preview the sale (similar as BF) but I don't see any sale prices ... Anyone else experiencing this?


Same with me. However, I see this:




Strange the text is not even in the email...


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

So far, yea, this is not quite exciting. It’s the same old damn thing.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 23, 2020)

Would you be excited if you saved.... $20 more?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

Alright! What if I have $20 more. What matters is $20 more than how much?


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

If you use stratus, it seems like it is hard to move away from Olafur Arnald's signature piano sound if you wanted to take it in another direction.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 23, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Same with me. However, I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thank you! Didn't see this as I was looking at the mail on my mobile phone (but I can see it if I use landscape mode 😁)


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

Yea am gonna pass every library named after a person.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2020)

mussnig said:


> So I received an email (as probably many here have) that I am invited to preview the sale (similar as BF) but I don't see any sale prices ... Anyone else experiencing this?



Not working for me either. Maybe they sent out the email too early and the prices and packages will come up soon.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

If I wanna get, I’ll get the entire SSO.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 23, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Yea am gonna pass every library named after a person.



Even Bernard Herrmann?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 23, 2020)

Creativity is like an eraser for that name, then it becomes the VSriHarsha Toolkit.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Not even Bernard Herrmann?


Yea no. It’s Bernard Herrmann. Even if it’s John Williams, yea, no. I won’t.


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Yea no. It’s Bernard Herrmann. Even if it’s John Williams, yea, no. I won’t.


what about Michael Jordan strings?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Creativity is like an eraser for that name, then it becomes the VSriHarsha Toolkit.


Well, I would love any developer name a library after me but then I would realize that I don’t wanna go on pick someone else’s, even if it’s the great Franz Joseph Haydn library because it will inherit the very own essence to its very core, in every damn patch so, I better recommend them to title it something, other than naming after.

Well, I believe in something like don’t insist someone to do something. Rather, you do it & they’ll go with it.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> what about Michael Jordan strings?


What’re we talking?

Basketball libraries? Lol!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 23, 2020)

On the other hand, I am thinking of the SStudioO. I think I am gonna get SSO, SStudioO & BBC Pro sometime.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> what about Michael Jordan strings?


Shut up and take my money!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Yea am gonna pass every library named after a person.


Um, the Joby Burress Percussion is basically the SSO percussion. You might want to rethink that......


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Guess I'm not spending any money this year. That will be a first.



Me too. I am going to wait until Symphonic Motions is 40% off. I watched the Stratus walkthrough video last week or so, but the more I think about it, the more I feel I should pass on that one. And then of course there is BT Phobos.....


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 23, 2020)

I wish there was an LCO-Soloist Library that can pull off these textures as well as expressive legato lines - this would have been a nice co-release together with the LCO/Scelsi LP by SA recordings. I am afraid the current LCO Strings are not quite able to do that. In chamber size they work well for some of the contemporary textural work you hear in this video, but they fall behind in expressive possibilites. No legatos and, for my understanding, not enough dynamic expression.


----------



## Roger Bremen (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> what about Michael Jordan strings?


Recorded at Air Studios...Air Jordans?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 23, 2020)

If this was 41% off it would be a real game changer.


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> I wish there was an LCO-Soloist Library that can pull off these textures as well as expressive legato lines - this would have been a nice co-release together with the LCO/Scelsi LP by SA recordings. I am afraid the current LCO Strings are not quite able to do that. In chamber size they work well for some of the contemporary textural work you hear in this video, but they fall behind in expressive possibilites. No legatos and, for my understanding, not enough dynamic expression.


thanks for responding. I started a new thread because I wasn't sure if I should start a post here. Yea I wish that too. The LCO stuff is more experimental. Sometimes when I check out libraries, I listen and think wow this sounds good, Im going to buy it! I am trying to be more critical and think about whether or not I can use them. It is hard because I am new to this and most of time enjoy compositions that are more detailed and intimate in nature, so usually this means more dry? Most of SF stuff have rooms baked in. I really like tundra and Neo, but I don't know how I would use them.

so far, the only lib I have from SF is BDT from this year's BF which kind of works for that purpose =)


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 23, 2020)

Unfortunately, nothing for me this season (and for some time). In the past six years, I somehow managed to purchase 14 SA titles that I really wanted in my toolkit. The two titles that I'm hoping to add in the future are too much a financial burden for me right now, even with this (standard) discount.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> I wish there was an LCO-Soloist Library that can pull off these textures as well as expressive legato lines - this would have been a nice co-release together with the LCO/Scelsi LP by SA recordings. I am afraid the current LCO Strings are not quite able to do that. In chamber size they work well for some of the contemporary textural work you hear in this video, but they fall behind in expressive possibilites. No legatos and, for my understanding, not enough dynamic expression.


The Alternative Solo Strings work reasonably well for this.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 23, 2020)

I sure was hoping they would release the BBC updates before the end of December.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 23, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> I sure was hoping they would release the BBC updates before the end of December.



I am still hoping ...


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

I might consider spitfire solo strings =)


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 23, 2020)

The Spitfire Winter Sale is very inspiring... to wait for next year's Black Friday!
(That's actually quite relieving)


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The Alternative Solo Strings work reasonably well for this.



Alternative Solo Strings is one of my few Spitfire library disappointments. I find the parts are quite incomplete. They're useful for texture and adding layers, but there's not enough there that I feel I can have them stand out in the mix. There's very little dynamic layering and the legatos are laughable.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Alternative Solo Strings is one of my few Spitfire library disappointments. I find the parts are quite incomplete. They're useful for texture and adding layers, but there's not enough there that I feel I can have them stand out in the mix. There's very little dynamic layering and the legatos are laughable.


They actually work pretty well layered with LOC, and the legato, which I agree has liabilities, is quite passable in that context too. In any event, they work for me in this context, and very well. I find the violin also works decently as a second violin to the first chair violin in the solo strings when I’m working with a quartet.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> I might consider spitfire solo strings =)



Every sale I wonder if I should finally grab Solo Strings. And every sale, I wonder if CSSS would be better. I'm not overly happy with my solo string libraries right now and Paul's Total Performance videos are pretty nice.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 23, 2020)

40% sounds pretty good to me, it's not "up to 40" but actually 40. How much better were the BF discounts? I'm usually not interested in Spitfire stuff but HZS at 40% off could be doable.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 23, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> 40% sounds pretty good to me, it's not "up to 40" but actually 40. How much better were the BF discounts? I'm usually not interested in Spitfire stuff but HZS at 40% off could be doable.


These are better than the BF discounts, with the exception of the special BF bundles like The Ton.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Guess I'm not spending any money this year. That will be a first.



@dzilizzi 

WTF? Lizzie are you OK? 😱


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks like a repeat of the 2020 Spring Sale, which is when I made my first purchases. 40% off everything (except for the newest libraries), with one or more special bundles to get an even higher discount. In the spring sale, one of those special bundles was SSO (SSS + SSB + SSW + Masse) and Harp for just $898. After you got that, you could then complete the Symphony Complete and SSO Chamber Edition bundles to get JB Percussion and Chamber Strings at a very nice discount as well. I think it was $1400 for everything. (Regular price for all of that is $2700)

Hopefully they will have another great special bundle like that in this sale, so others can take advantage of it!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2020)

Some other great deals when everything is 40% off:

OACE for $179
BDT for $119
Any of the Albions for $269
BHCT for $299

(Edited: Albion Neo is included in this sale, forgot that it is now old enough to get the full discount)


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Some other great deals when everything is 40% off:
> 
> OACE for $179
> BDT for $119
> ...



I think I am reconsidering whether or not to get OACE; the wave swells may start to feel repetitive after using it a couple times. I got BDT on BF 👍

BHCT maybe hmmm

Why not Neo?


----------



## Philip Vasta (Dec 23, 2020)

I wonder if they're going to have Paul and Christian's Pamper bundles this year.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> Why not Neo?



Fixed. I forgot this is the first sale where Neo is eligible for the full discount. In earlier sales, it went back to its intro pricing because it was still pretty new.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 23, 2020)

The Albions seem to have fallen out of favor lately compared to libraries like Abbey Road One and HZ Strings. Which one if any is still considered a must have, for orchestral / hybrid / cinematic?


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 23, 2020)

I mean, have any replacements come along for Iceni, Uist, Tundra, or Neo? I'm no expert on AR1 and HZS, but they seem to be much more bread and butter.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 23, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Every sale I wonder if I should finally grab Solo Strings. And every sale, I wonder if CSSS would be better. I'm not overly happy with my solo string libraries right now and Paul's Total Performance videos are pretty nice.


I think, you can´t compare SA Solo Strings to CSSS.
Although I just own SA Solo Strings, I guess CSSS is more like first chairs to CSS, giving them more definition.
The tone of SA is completely different, as it´s recorded in AIR Lynhurst and quiet wet.
Which is good, but a complete different tone as the Cinematic Studio Series,
At least, I own CSS, so I do know the sound of these.

I own some Solo String Libraries and every serves a complete different purpose.
SA Solo Strings do have lots more articulations, which can be very impressive, as the tone can be quiet fragile and is catched wonderfully by SA.
On the other hand, I think they ´re not good at expressive emotional Solo play. But this is not bad at all, as it always is more easy to integrate into an orchestra.
Try to integrate Tina Guo Solo Cello into an orchestra, which isn´t Batman.

So what I wanna say is: I do love SA Solo Strings. Please buy it


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @dzilizzi
> 
> WTF? Lizzie are you OK? 😱


I was planning on buying BBCSO during the Xmas sale. Then they went and put it on sale early. So I already bought it. I may check out the hampers, but really, I have so much Spitfire stuff, I'm kind of out of things I want. Neo is one the list, but I think I'd rather get BSS instead. I just don't use ensemble libraries much. And I have Tundra. 

So, probably nothing this year.... Though if one of those hampers has a really great price on HZ Strings, it might be hard....


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 23, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> The Albions seem to have fallen out of favor lately compared to libraries like Abbey Road One and HZ Strings. Which one if any is still considered a must have, for orchestral / hybrid / cinematic?


Albion One for sure


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Guess I'm not spending any money this year. That will be a first.



2020 takes it's final casualty


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

Philip Vasta said:


> I wonder if they're going to have Paul and Christian's Pamper bundles this year.


Are they giving away diapers? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 23, 2020)

I didn't know they did have special bundles for Christmas last year. So I've looked up those hamper bundles from last year and that sounds mighty interesting. I don't know what the price was though, but I suspect 60 or 65% off.

All this talk about HZ strings has made me watch all the walkthroughs. I suppose that would be a nice addition, but even at 40% off 480 is still a big number. Besides that I've already got a couple of other massive section size libraries, so I suppose it's not a need. If it were to be part of a special bundle, that might do the trick indeed...


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So, probably nothing this year.... Though if one of those hampers has a really great price on HZ Strings, it might be hard....



There's still a glimmer of hope...


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 23, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> The Albions seem to have fallen out of favor lately compared to libraries like Abbey Road One and HZ Strings. Which one if any is still considered a must have, for orchestral / hybrid / cinematic?



I think Albion ONE is still top notch for hybrid/cinematic. I purchased it during black friday and I‘m very happy with it.


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Alternative Solo Strings is one of my few Spitfire library disappointments. I find the parts are quite incomplete. They're useful for texture and adding layers, but there's not enough there that I feel I can have them stand out in the mix. There's very little dynamic layering and the legatos are laughable.



 I just came across this. What do you think?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The Alternative Solo Strings work reasonably well for this.



probably the only thing on my list this go-around.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 23, 2020)

I prefer my hampers from Fortnum & Mason rather than SA. 
They do a wonderful fig chutney:




__





Hampers, Extraordinary Food & Joy-Giving Gifts


Since 1707, Fortnum & Mason has been home to extraordinary hampers, delicious food, joy-giving gifts and unforgettable experiences.




www.fortnumandmason.com


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2020)

Winter sale is happening...60% off the albion collection and I might bite.


----------



## Rory (Dec 23, 2020)

Delighted to read comments/advice.

I'm planning to purchase *one* of the following:

Eric Whitacre Choir ($360, list $600)
Abbey Road One ($350, list $450)
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit ($300, list $500)
Rugby School Symphonic Organ ($150, list $250)

Current Spitfire libraries:
BBC SO Pro (the anchor of my sample libraries)
Joby Burgess Percussion
Frank Ricotti Mallets


----------



## Philip Vasta (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Are they giving away diapers? Sorry, couldn't resist.


Lol. I had the same thought when I first saw them use that term. Must be a British thing?


----------



## Philip Vasta (Dec 23, 2020)

OMG I just realized it WAS Hampers, not Pampers!! Haha sorry!


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 23, 2020)

My page is showing some discounts, but most things aren't updated yet. I hope that's just website updating that needs to happen and not an indication that the things I was looking at won't be on sale. I can wait 24 hours to find out, though. 

I'm probably either completing my Albions (3, 4, and Neo (still mad about missing 2)) or the SStO Pro set. I have a project that could use some sauce on it, so also possibly eyeing Orbis, Cimbalom, Hauschka CT, Santiago / Ambient Guitars, and maybe some others, but will make that decision after the sale goes live.

I am, happily, at a point where I'm just adding things for flexibility more than immediate need. I need to do a lot more work to more deeply learn what I've acquired over the last year, so trying not to dump too much extra on that workload.


----------



## Rory (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So, probably nothing this year.... Though if one of those hampers has a really great price on HZ Strings, it might be hard....



Such discipline with nine days until 2021!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> My page is showing some discounts, but most things aren't updated yet.



The only things I see discounted right now are BBCSO, which has been 40% off all month. I figured that since the sale starts at midnight GMT on the 25th, that the preview would start at midnight GMT on the 24th (i.e. 20 minutes ago). But it looks like that is not the case.


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

Rory said:


> Delighted to read comments/advice.
> 
> I'm planning to purchase *one* of the following:
> 
> ...


or *two *and then *three* of the following


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> My page is showing some discounts, but most things aren't updated yet. I hope that's just website updating that needs to happen and not an indication that the things I was looking at won't be on sale. I can wait 24 hours to find out, though.
> 
> I'm probably either completing my Albions (3, 4, and Neo (still mad about missing 2)) or the SStO Pro set. I have a project that could use some sauce on it, so also possibly eyeing Orbis, Cimbalom, Hauschka CT, Santiago / Ambient Guitars, and maybe some others, but will make that decision after the sale goes live.
> 
> I am, happily, at a point where I'm just adding things for flexibility more than immediate need. I need to do a lot more work to more deeply learn what I've acquired over the last year, so trying not to dump too much extra on that workload.


Black Friday sales didn’t update prices when they announced it either.


----------



## Rory (Dec 23, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> My page is showing some discounts, but most things aren't updated yet.



The home page that I'm seeing says what the discounts are. There's a link at the bottom of the page to a FAQ that provides details on exclusions, etc.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

Rory said:


> The home page that I'm seeing says what the discounts are. There's a link at the bottom of the page to a FAQ that provides some details.


I see the general prices, but the prices for individual libraries and complete your bundle pricing hadn’t yet been updated when I looked earlier today. That was true for the Black Friday sale too where the sale pricing wasn’t visible during the preview period.


----------



## Rory (Dec 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I see the general prices, but the prices for individual libraries and complete your bundle pricing hadn’t yet been updated when I looked earlier today. That was true for the Black Friday sale too where the sale pricing wasn’t visible during the preview period.



Between the home page and the FAQ, I don't think that one needs the individual prices. It just requires a simple calculation from the regular list price.

[EDIT: It may be more complicated if your price is affected by prior purchases.]


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 23, 2020)

The only mystery is the “up to 65%” part. Which collection exactly is going to get that max discount? We shall see.


----------



## Rory (Dec 23, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> The only mystery is the “up to 65%” part. Which collection exactly is going to get that max discount? We shall see.



When logged in, I'm already seeing "Complete Your Collection" discount prices. However, I'm only seeing one price (Albions) discounted in red.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 23, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I didn't know they did have special bundles for Christmas last year. So I've looked up those hamper bundles from last year and that sounds mighty interesting. I don't know what the price was though, but I suspect 60 or 65% off.
> 
> All this talk about HZ strings has made me watch all the walkthroughs. I suppose that would be a nice addition, but even at 40% off 480 is still a big number. Besides that I've already got a couple of other massive section size libraries, so I suppose it's not a need. If it were to be part of a special bundle, that might do the trick indeed...



At the sale price HZ becomes direct competition for the new OT BSS. That's one I'm strongly pondering right now. I'm very unfamiliar with either library so it's time to do some research.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

Rory said:


> When logged in, I'm already seeing "Complete Your Collection" discount prices.


I see those prices but they are just the ordinary bundle discounts, not with the winter sale discount applied.


----------



## Rory (Dec 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I see those prices but they are just the ordinary bundle discounts, not with the winter sale discount applied.



Yes, I've edited my post on that. So far, I'm only seeing the Albions with a price in red that I assume is a sale discount.

Apart from collections, I think that the pricing is pretty clear at this point.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Guess I'm not spending any money this year. That will be a first.



Ok, this deserves a dedicated thread... unless we're talking about leap years lol


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 23, 2020)

Rory said:


> Delighted to read comments/advice.
> 
> I'm planning to purchase *one* of the following:
> 
> ...



Are those the real winter sale prices... Abbey Road should be less at 40% off? I'm seeing a banner at the top of Spitfire's website with a countdown of about 22 hours left until the sale. Most libraries don't show a discount for me.


----------



## Rory (Dec 23, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> Are those the real winter sale prices... Abbey Road should be less at 40% off? I'm seeing a banner at the top of Spitfire's website with a countdown of about 22 hours left until the sale. Most libraries don't show a discount for me.



On the home page, there's a banner above Abbey Road One saying "Back to Introductory Offer" and "Save 25%". That means it will be $340, give or take a few dollars, instead of $450.

If you aren't seeing that, maybe one has to be logged in to the site.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Are they giving away diapers? Sorry, couldn't resist.




YES!

and Paul is very excited!


😂


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

Rory said:


> Such discipline with nine days until 2021!


There's no discipline happening. I'll just be buying some other sale......


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 23, 2020)

Rory said:


> Between the home page and the FAQ, I don't think that one needs the individual prices. It just requires a simple calculation from the regular list price.
> 
> [EDIT: It may be more complicated if your price is affected by prior purchases.]



I built a spreadsheet that I use to do pre-sale planning, especially to help me catch things that I might get an even better deal via a "complete your collection" purchase. All I was noting is that there are a few products in the lineup that already are showing a discount, but that most individual products and bundles hadn't started showing the discounts yet. My guess is that those were the featured products for December (e.g., BBCSO Pro for $599) but I haven't been paying close attention.


----------



## wetalkofdreams (Dec 23, 2020)

Maybe new collections? the image is from 'London Contemporary Orchestra Textures' which doesn't exist in any of the current collections.

Long shot, but possibly maybe? and at 65% off in that collection? 

I can dream :D


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 23, 2020)

wetalkofdreams said:


> Maybe new collections? the image is from 'London Contemporary Orchestra Textures' which doesn't exist in any of the current collections.
> 
> Long shot, but possibly maybe? and at 65% off in that collection?
> 
> I can dream :D



Oh I would love that.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 23, 2020)

Has anyone tried SA's Orchestral Grand Piano?

Also, has anyone used it with BBCSO? Does it mesh well as I believe they were sampled in different studios?

Thanks


----------



## ngineer (Dec 23, 2020)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Has anyone tried SA's Orchestral Grand Piano?
> 
> Also, has anyone used it with BBCSO? Does it mesh well as I believe they were sampled in different studios?
> 
> Thanks



I have it. It’s okay in an orchestral context, but I found it pretty forgettable overall as a library.

SSSG - Simple Sam Signature Grand is a Steinway D in a nice hall (that may or may not be AIR Lyndhurst), and a much nicer option for your $.


----------



## CT (Dec 23, 2020)

ngineer said:


> in Lyndhurst



I don't think this was ever *really* confirmed, despite being suggested by the walkthrough video. It does seem to be a lovely piano regardless.


----------



## CT (Dec 23, 2020)

Actually the GUI isn't AIR....


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

Any fans of kepler orchestra here? It looks like it was recorded in the same space as bhct. And I think Carlos Rivera used it in his mockups for queens gambit


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 23, 2020)

My (mostly) random prediction for this sale's special bundle is Chamber Strings, LCO Textures, and Symphonic Organ.

Why? Chamber Strings hasn't been in a sale bundle this year, while Symphonic Strings was already in the spring sale's bundle. LCO Textures has its photo in the ad. And Symphonic Organ just as a curveball.

Tundra won't be included, as it's already been in a sale bundle twice this year.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> Any fans of kepler orchestra here? It looks like it was recorded in the same space as bhct. And I think Carlos Rivera used it in his mockups for queens gambit



It's super-cool if you're looking to do some complicated rhythm stuff! Quite a lot of fun.

But take the system recommendations seriously. Not for the faint of CPU.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 23, 2020)

Complete SSO or wait for Opus. Tough call.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> Any fans of kepler orchestra here? It looks like it was recorded in the same space as bhct. And I think Carlos Rivera used it in his mockups for queens gambit


It’s a very interesting experiment and I’ve had some fun with it, but it requires a fairly robust computer to run well, and I’ve not been able to incorporate it into many pieces.


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> It’s a very interesting experiment and I’ve had some fun with it, but it requires a fairly robust computer to run well, and I’ve not been able to incorporate it into many pieces.


That s good to know. I will have a fast cpu one of these days...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> Any fans of kepler orchestra here? It looks like it was recorded in the same space as bhct. And I think Carlos Rivera used it in his mockups for queens gambit


Yes. I used it in my Westworld entry. You pretty much have to freeze the track or bounce to audio as it is a bit of a CPU hog. I would then make the instrument track inactive, but available if I needed to change something. Love the sound though.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Has anyone tried SA's Orchestral Grand Piano?
> 
> Also, has anyone used it with BBCSO? Does it mesh well as I believe they were sampled in different studios?
> 
> Thanks



I bought it, only because it was free, for buying JB Percussion via the Symphony Complete bundle during the spring sale. I already had everything in that bundle except JB Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano, so finishing that bundle was the same price as buying JB Percussion by itself during the sale. It might had been $5 or $10 higher or lower; I can't remember the exact amount, only that it was very close.

The piano sounds pretty good mixed in with SSO, and I'd imagine it would do just as well with BBCSO, especially if you add a tiny amount of reverb to the piano, and a small amount of the same reverb to BBCSO.

But it isn't a very inspiring piano library, and by itself it isn't very good. But that isn't what it is intended for.

I'd pass. There are many other pianos out there that are more inspiring, and can sound great by themselves or with an orchestra.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

rmak said:


> Any fans of kepler orchestra here? It looks like it was recorded in the same space as bhct. And I think Carlos Rivera used it in his mockups for queens gambit



Kepler is interesting. Symphonic Motions does the string ostinatos / rebowing better than Kepler, but Kepler has brass and woodwinds too. It can also have much more complex polyrhythms. Symphonic Motions can do 3 over 2, but that is it for polyrhythms there. Kelper has duplets, triplets, quintuplets, and septuplets, and can do any combination of them.

Kepler also has some other interesting articulations, most rhythmic, but not all – the non-pulsating Dopplers are quite nice IMO. There are some synth-like stuff made from the orchestral samples too. I really like only a couple of them, though. YMMV.

As others have said, it is a CPU hog though. So is Symphonic Motions. There is a lot of stuff going on under the hood of these two libraries. Unless you have a powerhouse of a machine, you'll probably need to freeze or bounce the Kepler track(s) in your project after you've gotten their part(s) down.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 24, 2020)

I can see the sale prices now on the website (the preview thing)


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 24, 2020)

Also found the hampers:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/christian-s-christmas-hamper/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/paul-s-christmas-hamper/


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> I can see the sale prices now on the website (the preview thing)



Some of them, anyways. No special bundles yet, and to check if there wasn't going to be a special bundle, none of the existing bundles are 65% off the full cost of the libraries in them even with the reduced price for the sale.

Edit: The special bundles can be found on the "All Products" page: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Some of them, anyways. No special bundles yet, and to check if there wasn't going to be a special bundle, none of the existing bundles are 65% off the full cost of the libraries in them even with the reduced price for the sale.


Look at the links I posted just now


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

Percussion Swarm + Harp Swarm + Orbis: $296
LCO Textures + Symphonic Evolutions + Glass & Steel: $244


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

Looks like we both found everything at the same time @yiph2!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 24, 2020)

Price is showing reduced in the checkout so assume we can buy at the sale price now?

EDIT: yup you can


----------



## ridgero (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Percussion Swarm + Harp Swarm + Orbis: $296
> LCO Textures + Symphonic Evolutions + Glass & Steel: $244



So whats your favorite?


----------



## StillLife (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Percussion Swarm + Harp Swarm + Orbis: $296
> LCO Textures + Symphonic Evolutions + Glass & Steel: $244


Good prices! I already own everything in Christian's Hamper and can highly recommend all three. At about 80 each, that is a steal.

I do not own any of Paul's hamper, though I have pondered on Swarms before. Orbis has flown under my radar, thusfar. Any users here of these three?


----------



## ned3000 (Dec 24, 2020)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Has anyone tried SA's Orchestral Grand Piano?
> 
> Also, has anyone used it with BBCSO? Does it mesh well as I believe they were sampled in different studios?
> 
> Thanks



I found that piano to sound really odd. The distant mics have a weird undefined attack, and the close mics have some kind of phasing issue. Was hoping that would be a nice option to blend with SSO but I can't imagine ever using it.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks for pointing out the hampers! GOD these are exactly what I would want from Spitfire. But I can't justified getting both hampers :(

I have Glass & Steel, I've wanted LCO textures for a while, and I love the concept of the EVO grid, so Christian's hamper seems like the perfect gift.  I love the Orchestral Swarm library, so getting the percussion and harp swarm as well would be great! Oh well 

Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 24, 2020)

ned3000 said:


> I found that piano to sound really odd. The distant mics have a weird undefined attack, and the close mics have some kind of phasing issue. Was hoping that would be a nice option to blend with SSO but I can't imagine ever using it.


Agree, I don't like it very much. Oh well. At least the difference was $1 between getting both the percussion/piano and the percussion itself


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2020)

yay, prices are up for me. annnnd I bought Alternative Solo Strings. woot.

what else....

NO, NATE, NO!

*maniacally laughs* I haven't even opened my Black Friday libraries yet


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

ridgero said:


> So whats your favorite?



Definitely Christian's (LCO Textures + Symphonic Evolutions + Glass & Steel).

But I already have several "texture" libraries (OACE, Heavyocity Intimate Textures and Rhythmic Textures, and Tundra has some as well), so I might pass on this.

To anyone who has them, how does LCO Textures and Symphonic Textures compare to OACE?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Definitely Christian's (LCO Textures + Symphonic Evolutions + Glass & Steel).
> 
> But I already have several "texture" libraries (OACE, Heavyocity Intimate Textures and Rhythmic Textures, and Tundra has some as well), so I might pass on this.
> 
> To anyone who has them, how does LCO Textures and Symphonic Textures compare to OACE?


LCO Textures has also been on my list. I've always hesitated because of the nature of the space it was recorded in. Unless there's the ability to control the room? Its been awhile since I've looked at the details....


----------



## StillLife (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Definitely Christian's (LCO Textures + Symphonic Evolutions + Glass & Steel).
> 
> But I already have several "texture" libraries (OACE, Heavyocity Intimate Textures and Rhythmic Textures, and Tundra has some as well), so I might pass on this.
> 
> To anyone who has them, how does LCO Textures and Symphonic Textures compare to OACE?


They are very compatible, I think. Let Symphonic Evo slowly take over a chord progression from oace to enlarge the scale. LCO textures is something special and sounds beautiful, as of yet, I have mainly used its close mic to layer with OACE.


----------



## ummon (Dec 24, 2020)

I still don't see discounted prices for individual products. I'm in EU so are they updating prices for different continents at different time or what?

Is there any discount for LCO, BHTK and BDTK?


----------



## StillLife (Dec 24, 2020)

StillLife said:


> They are very compatible, I think. Let Symphonic Evo slowly take over a chord progression from oace to enlarge the scale. LCO textures is something special and sounds beautiful, as of yet, I Luister naar OACE, LCOT, Euphonium And Trumpet van BlackTMinister op #SoundCloud https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/FkexKhave mainly used its close mic to layer with OACE.


Here is a short example wherein I layered OACE with LCOT
Luister naar OACE, LCOT, Euphonium And Trumpet van BlackTMinister op #SoundCloud https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/FkexK


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

ummon said:


> I still don't see discounted prices for individual products. I'm in EU so are they updating prices for different continents at different time or what?


Do you have a Spitfire account? They give the early access to existing customers.


----------



## ummon (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Do you have a Spitfire account? They give the early access to existing customers.


Yep, I'm in at the moment.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Dec 24, 2020)

What do folks consider to be the best, most useful Albion (other than Albion One) I’ve always had A bit of a lukewarm reaction to the Spitfire libraries I’ve bought, but might have another punt on an Albion...thanks


----------



## davidson (Dec 24, 2020)

I've noticed people talking about 'christians hamper'. Is this from last year?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2020)

davidson said:


> I've noticed people talking about 'christians hamper'. Is this from last year?


There are two new hampers this year. 
Both are focused on the less mainstream libraries, so swarms, evos and textures. 
Very good prices.


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm somehow hesitating between getting LCO only or the hamper. Symphonic EVO and Glass + Steel might just end up collecting dust, BF was rough this year (hard disk space is getting problematic). What is the general consesus of SE and GS here, do you guys like/ use them?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

Instrugramm said:


> I'm somehow hesitating between getting LCO only or the hamper. Symphonic EVO and Glass + Steel might just end up collecting dust, BF was rough this year (hard disk space is getting problematic). What is the general consesus of SE and GS here, do you guys like/ use them?



It's only $65 more. I say go for it regardless.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2020)

Instrugramm said:


> I'm somehow hesitating between getting LCO only or the hamper. Symphonic EVO and Glass + Steel might just end up collecting dust, BF was rough this year (hard disk space is getting problematic). What is the general consesus of SE and GS here, do you guys like/ use them?



might as well get the hamper...


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2020)

Have most of the stuff in the hampers....picked up Orchestral swarm for £40 in the Black Friday sale...already picked up Orbis in a previous sale...

For anyone without these though go for it!


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 24, 2020)

Only thing I still think about is the upgrade to BBC core (from the free Discovery) I could get for € 220.
Seems not bad for what you get. 
Not sure yet since I would like it a bit more dry and detailed but do not need the 600 GB and all the bloat (for my usage at least) from the pro version.
I really wish they would start to sell ala´carte per instrument, mic and articulation.
But core might be my last orchestral library anyway.....at least for this year 😂


----------



## muddyblue (Dec 24, 2020)

I took Christian's hamper. Already got Glass & Steel and LCO textures but just for the Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions it was a real steal  
Thanks Spitfire !


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 24, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> Only thing I still think about is the upgrade to BBC core (from the free Discovery) I could get for € 220.
> Seems not bad for what you get.
> Not sure yet since I would like it a bit more dry and detailed but do not need the 600 GB and all the bloat (for my usage at least) from the pro version.
> I really wish they would start to sell ala´carte per instrument, mic and articulation.
> But core might be my last orchestral library anyway.....at least for this year 😂


Same thing for me, I recently had to uninstall Studio Strings Pro, they were simply occupying too much space...

Ps. I will probably go for the Hamper, Glass and Steel seems to be much more versatile than I initially anticipated.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2020)

muddyblue said:


> I took Christian's hamper. Already got Glass & Steel and LCO textures but just for the Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions it was a real steal


I mean, given that you had GS, one would say that it was a real... steel?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2020)

Oooo dang, Christian’s Hamper is a super good deal. I don’t have any of those libraries. And I kinda want LCO Textures anyways so.....

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 24, 2020)

Starting to wonder about my own logic these days:

-> Doesn't get BSS because it's not necessary and therefore too expensive (350 euros), then decides to get Sunset Strings (170 euros) and Christian’s Christmas Hamper (244 euros)... also probably not necessary.
Finally wonders where all the money has gone.


----------



## Philip Vasta (Dec 24, 2020)

Time to go take a look at those pampers!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2020)

No good sale for SStO then? I have an account (and purchases) but have not received entrance to the sale yet.

Oh well. Saves me money I guess XD.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> I can see the sale prices now on the website (the preview thing)



I cant see and sale prices... and I‘m locked in :(


----------



## Frederick (Dec 24, 2020)

I haven't bought anything yet in this sale and I think I won't. I would have bought Christian's Hamper bundle, but since I already own the Symphonic Evolutions for me the main attraction is gone.

When it comes to everything else I'm telling myself:

1) I feel I'm past the point where I should buy something just for the odd case I might need it. I have so much already that I should wait for the actual need and then buy it in the next sale. It's not like there will be any kind of time pressure. I could always work on something else for the time being.

2) If I don't spend 300 Euro here and instead buy 400 Euro worth of VSL vouchers (for 300 Euro) in their voucher sale, then I can get a very good deal when they release a new library like Synchron Brass Pro next year (at a 30% off intro price combined with the 25% voucher discount).

3) Any money not spent now I can use for the EWHO OPUS edition and for Spitfire's Abbey Road stuff.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 24, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> No good sale for SStO then? I have an account (and purchases) but have not received entrance to the sale yet.
> 
> Oh well. Saves me money I guess XD.


$384 for core, $699 for pro


----------



## santate (Dec 24, 2020)

Bought the Albion one and OA evolutions to complete my OACE. Oh man, my holidays are going to be perfect 🥳


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

Can you purchase products individually at a discount in the hampers?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 24, 2020)

In my personal music, I've really been loving LCO Textures. I haven't used it in other stuff yet. But really flexible sound.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 24, 2020)

rmak said:


> Can you purchase products individually at a discount in the hampers?


Nope.

Edit: Well you can at 40% off like with almost everything else.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 24, 2020)

Frederick said:


> 2) If I don't spend 300 Euro here and instead buy 400 Euro worth of VSL vouchers (for 300 Euro) in their voucher sale, then I can get a very good deal when they release a new library like Synchron Brass Pro next year (at a 30% off intro price combined with the 25% voucher discount).


If you like VSL Synchorn Series, as I do, this is probably the smart way to spend any budget you have. 

I keep being tempted by BBCSO Core, but I know I would end up getting the full thing in the fullness of time.

In any case, I'm still waiting on the Spitfire SSO reboot, if it ever comes.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 24, 2020)

Not fan of the hampers this year. Ah well... I was excited to see what else would it be inlcuded with LCOT as I like it but not that bothered about the other two. Neither the other hamper is anything to get excited about. The 300eu opportunity cost could be 400eu worth of VSL coupons forBBO's (which if you buy from best service you get 20-30eu off from the 300eu total plus a freebie), or Symphobia 1+2 for the same almost money. It is a no from me sadly. Might grab BHCT, I wonder how it plays with BBCSO Core which if it had CTO or CTA instead of just one mix I would have bought it even at full price.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> $384 for core, $699 for pro



Thanks for the heads-up. That's not worth it for me. Maybe I'll just get the woodwinds.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Um, the Joby Burress Percussion is basically the SSO percussion. You might want to rethink that......


Thanks. Yes, but only if I wanna get the Symphony Complete. I wanna get SSO, which includes Brass, Strings & Woodwinds. And if that actually bothers me, I’ll just get BBCSO Pro & SStudioO. That’s it.

Btw, Merry Christmas 🎄 @dzilizzi


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 24, 2020)

Damn! The Holiday spirit is waking me really early.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas 🎄everybody.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2020)

StillLife said:


> They are very compatible, I think. Let Symphonic Evo slowly take over a chord progression from oace to enlarge the scale. LCO textures is something special and sounds beautiful, as of yet, I have mainly used its close mic to layer with OACE.


Symphonic Evolution sounds very large and for that reason I’ve found it hard to use as an Evo, though i use the individual articulations quite a lot. I hadn’t thought to set up a kind of Evo Aperture and morph between small and large ensemble Evos the way Aperture does for standard string articulations.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 24, 2020)

ngineer said:


> I have it. It’s okay in an orchestral context, but I found it pretty forgettable overall as a library.
> 
> SSSG - Simple Sam Signature Grand is a Steinway D in a nice hall (that may or may not be AIR Lyndhurst), and a much nicer option for your $.





Justin L. Franks said:


> I bought it, only because it was free, for buying JB Percussion via the Symphony Complete bundle during the spring sale. I already had everything in that bundle except JB Percussion and Orchestral Grand Piano, so finishing that bundle was the same price as buying JB Percussion by itself during the sale. It might had been $5 or $10 higher or lower; I can't remember the exact amount, only that it was very close.
> 
> The piano sounds pretty good mixed in with SSO, and I'd imagine it would do just as well with BBCSO, especially if you add a tiny amount of reverb to the piano, and a small amount of the same reverb to BBCSO.
> 
> ...





ned3000 said:


> I found that piano to sound really odd. The distant mics have a weird undefined attack, and the close mics have some kind of phasing issue. Was hoping that would be a nice option to blend with SSO but I can't imagine ever using it.




Ahhh thank you for the info and advice - I will keep looking
Much appreciated


----------



## YK47 (Dec 24, 2020)

Anyone know if I can get this sound with BBCSO Core + BHCT ? Or what else would I need to get to this sound? Since I discovered it 5-6 months ago I must have listened to it at least 200+ times. 2015 release. I love the sound so much.


Absolute beauty!


----------



## jamessy (Dec 24, 2020)

Technostica said:


> There are two new hampers this year.
> Both are focused on the less mainstream libraries, so swarms, evos and textures.
> Very good prices.



Where can I find these? I don't see them on the front page


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

@jamessy 

When you’re @Spitfire website
put Christmas hamper in the search bar,that should get you there.


----------



## DarkShinryu (Dec 24, 2020)

Anyone with access to the preview sale can tell what's the discount on the symphony complete package?


----------



## jamessy (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 24, 2020)

DarkShinryu said:


> Anyone with access to the preview sale can tell what's the discount on the symphony complete package?


$1399


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2020)

$174 for me for Solo Strings. Can’t resist that.


----------



## MisteR (Dec 24, 2020)

Huh. My early access link is not working.


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> $174 for me for Solo Strings. Can’t resist that.



I am thinking the same when the sale starts where I am. Maybe bhct.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 24, 2020)

MisteR said:


> Huh. My early access link is not working.


You need to sign into your spitfire account to see sale prices early. But once signed in all the discount prices appear.

I just wish there was a sale on the $29 instruments, can’t really justify it (with all that I have) without a sale, but I had found 3 or 4 that I thought sounded good. I suppose they want to feature the bigger libraries.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 24, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Also found the hampers:
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/christian-s-christmas-hamper/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/paul-s-christmas-hamper/



Aw, dangit! "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in...."


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2020)

One thing I dislike is the same product can show very different discounted pricing depending on where you come across it. For example, solo strings for me shows at $239 when viewed directly but then $214 in the scoring duo but then $178 in scoring professionals collection. That’s a pretty big swing. Spitfire knows what I own so I wish they’d just show me the lowest price for each library regardless of how I acquire it.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> You need to sign into your spitfire account to see sale prices early. But once signed in all the discount prices appear.


So, I've tried everything (I think): logging in, logging out, logging in again, accessing the website from the email, from every possible link, adding to wishlist, adding to cart, but none of the above worked. It might a region thing (I'm in France).


----------



## Rory (Dec 24, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> You need to sign into your spitfire account to see sale prices early. But once signed in all the discount prices appear.



I'm signed into my account and sale prices are not appearing. Indeed, I logged out and signed back in a minute ago. No difference. I'm in North America. In case previous expenditures are an issue, I'll note that I have purchased BBC SO Pro and three other Spitfire libraries in the last seven months.

The exceptions are that I do see the two "hamper" prices and the prices for Symphonic Motions and Abbey Road One.

That said, in most cases it's easy to figure out what the sale price will be from what's on the home page.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 24, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> So, I've tried everything (I think): logging in, logging out, logging in again, accessing the website from the email, from every possible link, adding to wishlist, adding to cart, but none of the above worked. It might a region thing (I'm in France).


As I understand it, prices are shown for owners of SSO one day earlier, as an early access sale. The others will see it from midnight on.

*which I think is 1:00 Paris time.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2020)

If you can't see the sale prices, it is because Santa thought you were naughty, not nice.


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> It’s a very interesting experiment and I’ve had some fun with it, but it requires a fairly robust computer to run well, and I’ve not been able to incorporate it into many pieces.


Would a 2019 iMac 8 core 3.6Ghz i7 or i9 with sufficient ram be able to handle this, maybe in a project with 20 tracks for instance? Or at the very worst case, freeze track or bounce audio in place?

I just watched the walkthrough video; I like the rhythmic textures. I wonder if there is a way to integrate the plugin's quantize function with Logic's midi humanize/randomize function. Most likely, won't get this for now. It's an interesting plugin though.


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> One thing I dislike is the same product can show very different discounted pricing depending on where you come across it. For example, solo strings for me shows at $239 when viewed directly but then $214 in the scoring duo but then $178 in scoring professionals collection. That’s a pretty big swing. Spitfire knows what I own so I wish they’d just show me the lowest price for each library regardless of how I acquire it.


that's confusing


----------



## mussnig (Dec 24, 2020)

Marsen said:


> As I understand it, prices are shown for owners of SSO one day earlier, as an early access sale. The others will see it from midnight on.
> 
> *which I think is 1:00 Paris time.



I don't have SSO but I still see it (I have Studio Orchestra Pro though).


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If you can't see the sale prices, it is because Santa thought you were naughty, not nice.


I mean, rightfully so, but that is cruel!


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> It might a region thing (I'm in France).


Your webpage may be stuck in a queue at Dover?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

rmak said:


> Would a 2019 iMac 8 core 3.6Ghz i7 or i9 with sufficient ram be able to handle this, maybe in a project with 20 tracks for instance? Or at the very worst case, freeze track or bounce audio in place?
> 
> I just watched the walkthrough video; I like the rhythmic textures. I wonder if there is a way to integrate the plugin's quantize function with Logic's midi humanize/randomize function. Most likely, won't get this for now. It's an interesting plugin though.



I have the 2019 iMac with the 3.6 GHz i9-9900K. Kepler runs fine. If you use a lot of voices and mics it may stutter depending on how much else is going on, so then you just have to bounce/freeze.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2020)

Uhhhhhh I kinda want BOTH hampers


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

@rmak Quick test in Logic on my 2019 iMac i9. A single track with 5 Kepler instruments loaded into the same Kontakt instance. Two mics loaded with each, quantize option in Kepler also on. Buffer set to 512.

Up to four notes runs smoothly (so 20 notes actually being played, since there are 5 instruments, was careful to only use notes in the range of all loaded instruments). Adding a fifth starts to stutter a bit.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> @rmak Quick test in Logic on my 2019 iMac i9. A single track with 5 Kepler instruments loaded into the same Kontakt instance. Two mics loaded with each, quantize option in Kepler also on. Buffer set to 512.
> 
> Up to four notes runs smoothly (so 20 notes actually being played, since there are 5 instruments). Adding a fifth starts to stutter a bit.


Dang, that library kinda is a beast, isn’t it?


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> @rmak Quick test in Logic on my 2019 iMac i9. A single track with 5 Kepler instruments loaded into the same Kontakt instance. Two mics loaded with each, quantize option in Kepler also on. Buffer set to 512.
> 
> Up to four notes runs smoothly (so 20 notes actually being played, since there are 5 instruments). Adding a fifth starts to stutter a bit.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Marsen (Dec 24, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I don't have SSO but I still see it (I have Studio Orchestra Pro though).


It may depend on what you have spend this year.
In the email it says "Your Early Access To The Winter Sale Is Here",


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2020)

I decided to only pick up Solo Strings with Opus, CSW, and Modern Scoring Strings coming out in January. Should've picked these strings up earlier! The total performance patches are so great to play. Personally, I think these strings sound great (I have JB and Emotional Cello, but not a huge fan of EC's patch structure).


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I decided to only pick up Solo Strings with Opus, CSW, and Modern Scoring Strings coming out in January. Should've picked these strings up earlier! The total performance patches are so great to play. Personally, I think these strings sound great (I have JB and Emotional Cello, but not a huge fan of EC's patch structure).


That s great to hear. I purchased emotional strings on BF and have a couple unfinished tracks with them. It has been hard to program them well. The keyswitches take a bit to get used to. I am planning to pick up alrernative and also keeping an eye on untamed and vengence series. I hear the legato is not that great on alternative but all the other stuff sound pretty good.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 24, 2020)

rmak said:


> Would a 2019 iMac 8 core 3.6Ghz i7 or i9 with sufficient ram be able to handle this, maybe in a project with 20 tracks for instance? Or at the very worst case, freeze track or bounce audio in place?
> 
> I just watched the walkthrough video; I like the rhythmic textures. I wonder if there is a way to integrate the plugin's quantize function with Logic's midi humanize/randomize function. Most likely, won't get this for now. It's an interesting plugin though.


Yes, more or less. I can run several instances of Kepler or Symphonic Motions on my i9, but it’s still a stress test with a relatively small number of tracks I think because the sample stretching is pretty CPU intensive and needs cores with a high clock speed. But I can’t really run even one instance of Symphonic Motions at highest quality in real time with a buffer of 128, though I didn’t try out other buffer settings to see if I got improvement. But it’s ok because it sounds good at lower quality settings.


----------



## MisteR (Dec 24, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> You need to sign into your spitfire account to see sale prices early. But once signed in all the discount prices appear.
> 
> I just wish there was a sale on the $29 instruments, can’t really justify it (with all that I have) without a sale, but I had found 3 or 4 that I thought sounded good. I suppose they want to feature the bigger libraries.


Thanks, I was signed in. Problem was website just kicked me to the homepage without sale prices. Not sure why. I can see them on the “all” page so no worries.


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

I've been looking through some of SA drier library options. There is a spitfire evolution series that is recorded at Air Edel studios. In this YT video, Oliver has composed something with the three different libraries - 

It looks like you change the pegs in the GUI to mix or just select a parameter from simple to tension. Does anyone have any thoughts on this plugin or own it? Is it worth what it is priced at? With each preset, there are different configurations of the pegs. And it looks like the way Oliver is using it in the video is a pretty accurate depiction of how you would use these libraries to support the melodic idea. The woodwind evolution sound pretty good. Maybe they will pair well with heavylocity rhythmic textures. hmmm.. or maybe I shouldn't have purchased heavylocity during BF haha. SA has too many evolution libraries to go through.

I wonder if you can pair these libraries with solo strings well.


----------



## Rory (Dec 24, 2020)

rmak said:


> I've been looking through some of SA drier library options. There is a spitfire evolution series that is recorded at Air Edel studios. In this YT video, Oliver has composed something with the three different libraries -
> 
> It looks like you change the pegs in the GUI to mix or just select a parameter from simple to tension. Does anyone have any thoughts on this plugin or own it? Is it worth what it is priced at? With each preset, there are different configurations of the pegs. And it looks like the way Oliver is using it in the video is a pretty accurate depiction of how you would use these libraries to support the melodic idea. The woodwind evolution sound pretty good. Maybe they will pair well with heavylocity rhythmic textures. hmmm.. or maybe I shouldn't have purchased heavylocity during BF haha.
> 
> I wonder if you can pair these libraries with solo strings well.




The background is that these are three Spitfire evolution libraries ported from Kontakt to the new player, with a price increase of $50 per library. There is a long thread about it, although most of the posts are about Kontakt vs the new player rather than about the libraries themselves.


----------



## Rory (Dec 24, 2020)

Looks like all of the individual prices are available now, at least if one is logged in, about 2 1/2 hours early.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> Looks like all of the individual prices are available now, at least if one is logged in, about 2 1/2 hours early.


Yep, now the discounts show up.

Heck, looking at all the money I happily burned in the last 8 weeks and having bought EWQL Hollywood Diamond just today my GAS has reached the lowest point this year.
With that said I'll might take another look at my SA wishlist this weekend, the London Contemporary stuff and Albion Uist have been waiting there long enough already but I might as well wrap it up ... high time to generate some serious vibes and get that money back.


----------



## michalioz (Dec 24, 2020)

The winter sale has started (even though the timer is not done yet). Just purchased SCS


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

So many textural libraries that I really wanted last year, have this year fallen by the wayside. BDT is the only one that still beckons.

Am I misremembering, or did it get down to $80 on one of the sales? Pretty sure it made it into the 'Ton' deal, last year?


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

I don’t remember the price but I did get it as part of the Ton bundle , I already had the other libraries in the Ton so yes it was a real bargain!


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 24, 2020)

So what's the word on the Studio Orchestra again? Assuming I like and want a dry sound to work with. The brass and winds are bad?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I don’t remember the price but I did get it as part of the Ton bundle , I already had the other libraries in the Ton so yes it was a real bargain!


Would've been £100 for the Ton, no? I just thought there might've been a 60% flash-sale at some point. 

Not to go too ot, but how are you finding it?


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Would've been £100 for the Ton, no? I just thought there might've been a 60% flash-sale at some point.
> 
> Not to go too ot, but how are you finding it?


Honestly I’ve never used it,lol
I bought it because of the irresistible price but I haven’t tried it.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 24, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> So what's the word on the Studio Orchestra again? Assuming I like and want a dry sound to work with. The brass and winds are bad?


I really like the strings (just upgraded them to Pro), Woodwinds are nice and Brass is not the best... but still use it for layering.
Overall a really great package, if you are looking for a dry sound.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Honestly I’ve never used it,lol
> I bought it because of the irresistible price but I haven’t tried it.


Aah, shit!...You're breaking my heart!

Hopefully you'll get 'round to it, at some point


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Aah, shit!...You're breaking my heart!


It sounds like we are making our own VI-C Drama Toolkit 😂


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> I really like the strings (just upgraded them to Pro), Woodwinds are nice and Brass is not the best... but still use it for layering.
> Overall a really great package, if you are looking for a dry sound.


I think it's because people are used to hearing brass instruments in large spaces like cinebrass. Maybe that's why it doesn't sound good whereas there are more compositions out there featuring dry strings or more exposed string passages?

But I hear a lot of people like infinite brass which is a relatively dry library.


----------



## rmak (Dec 24, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> So what's the word on the Studio Orchestra again? Assuming I like and want a dry sound to work with. The brass and winds are bad?


you can also wait for audiobro MSS in Jan =). Infinite brass and woodwinds are worth looking into for the dry sound.


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 24, 2020)

I wish you could get the additional instruments from BBCSO Pro without the mic positions for a slightly reduced price.

Heck, I’d even be prepared to pay the full upgrade price for them if you could download and install only Mix 1 but I really don’t want to download and install all of them.

How are the Solo Violin and Solo Cello compared to the BBCSO leaders?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 24, 2020)

BDT is interesting if your keyboard has good velocity recognition. I can't get it to work out of the box but if I go back and draw in a velocity curve, it has a good sound. I just find it to be more work than I want to bother with when I'm just playing around.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> How are the Solo Violin and Solo Cello compared to the BBCSO leaders?



They are way more deeply sampled. You also get three different violins. The total performance patches are great to play.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> BDT is interesting if your keyboard has good velocity recognition. I can't get it to work out of the box but if I go back and draw in a velocity curve, it has a good sound. I just find it to be more work than I want to bother with when I'm just playing around.


Are you trying to tell me my crappy little Akai LPK25 has killer velocity input? I get magic every time I put my hands on it with BDT at the other end!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 24, 2020)

Ayyy I’m finding this so difficult... there’s so much in this sale I’d love! I’ve really gotten into Spitfire’s libraries this year as I’ve gotten back into composing after many years away. 

If I had the cash I’d be getting Albion NEO, Symphonic Motions, OACE, SCS Pro (love that ribbon mic sound), and if I really could splurge I’d be all over HZ strings. So hard to just pick one!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 24, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> Are you trying to tell me my crappy little Akai LPK25 has killer velocity input? I get magic every time I put my hands on it with BDT at the other end!


Well, I can't pound because of my arthritis/carpal tunnel, but when playing anything in Kontakt, I can never get full velocity unless the instrument let's me use the modwheel. But the DAW seems to record the full range. So I get it on playback. Just can't hear while playing.


----------



## chibop (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm missing Neo and Tundra to complete the Albion series. I can get them for $420. Is this a good deal?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> BDT is interesting if your keyboard has good velocity recognition. I can't get it to work out of the box but if I go back and draw in a velocity curve, it has a good sound. I just find it to be more work than I want to bother with when I'm just playing around.



Thanks!

From what I can gather, BDT only has a few velocity bands from which the different sounds are triggered. I'd if most keyboard couldn't reliably and consistently targetted within those relatively-large velocity ranges. Having said that, I have read much feedback from people having issues.

I use two keyboards, and I find the Roli is seemingly very good at allowing me to eke out velocities from various ranges, very consistently. Makes it an excellent device for finger-drumming


----------



## el-bo (Dec 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, I can't pound because of my arthritis/carpal tunnel, but when playing anything in Kontakt, I can never get full velocity unless the instrument let's me use the modwheel. But the DAW seems to record the full range. So I get it on playback. Just can't hear while playing.


Ah! This is a different situation. 

Have you looked into adjusting the velocity profiles on your MIDI controller? (I think it's a pretty standard option, among controllers). Alternatively, have you looked into wheher your DAW offers some form of input velocity scaling?


----------



## YK47 (Dec 24, 2020)

chibop said:


> I'm missing Neo and Tundra to complete the Albion series. I can get them for $420. Is this a good deal?


Very good one!


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 24, 2020)

Spitfire chamber strings or Audiobro modern scoring strings, that is the question!


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> BDT is interesting if your keyboard has good velocity recognition. I can't get it to work out of the box but if I go back and draw in a velocity curve, it has a good sound. I just find it to be more work than I want to bother with when I'm just playing around.



I solved this in Live by using a fixed velocity midi effect that I then mapped to a CC (can use modwheel or other). This way I can better control the layers. Not sure what daw you’re using, but maybe it also has a midi velocity scaling device. Or maybe there’s even a Kontakt script that does this.

Do agree that BDT has some really lovely sounds and is probably one of the more unique offerings by Spitfire, in that it’s so dry and intimate. No need for a wetsuit with this one.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 24, 2020)

Chamber Strings calls my name, yet I got Afflatus last month.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 24, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Ah! This is a different situation.
> 
> Have you looked into adjusting the velocity profiles on your MIDI controller? (I think it's a pretty standard option, among controllers). Alternatively, have you looked into wheher your DAW offers some form of input velocity scaling?


I have tried velocity scaling and it sometimes works. Generally, if the dynamics/velocity gives me the option of changing the input, I'm good.


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 24, 2020)

ZOLTAR is telling me that “this time” my WISH will NOT be granted.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 24, 2020)

chibop said:


> I'm missing Neo and Tundra to complete the Albion series. I can get them for $420. Is this a good deal?



Absolutely. That's less than the regular price for one of them. Tundra is incredible. I don't have Neo but it is pretty high on my wishlist. Both are a *very* different sound than ONE and Iceni. If that type of sound is something you like, then it is definitely a good deal.

With that said, now that Neo is a year old and is eligible for the maximum discount during sales, that $420 price will be the same the next time there is a sitewide 40% off sale. But the discount in the Christmas Hamper bundles (65%) will not.

So if the libraries in one or both hampers (LCO Textures + Symphonic Evolutions + Glass & Steel, or Percussion Swarm + Harp Swarm + Orbis) are of any interest to you, you might want to get those now, and then get the Albions during another sale. One of the Albions may even be in the next sale's special bundle – Tundra was in a couple of them this year. Then you could get whichever one is in the special bundle for a heavy discount, and then complete the Albion bundle immediately afterwards (it would be $210 if you are only missing one).


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 24, 2020)

rmak said:


> I think it's because people are used to hearing brass instruments in large spaces like cinebrass. Maybe that's why it doesn't sound good


It's not the dry sound, it's the actual space OR the recording technique that is the issue I feel...(I have the whole Pro Series). Infinite Brass is thick sounding...totally different recording.


----------



## make_j (Dec 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> One thing I dislike is the same product can show very different discounted pricing depending on where you come across it.


I have always thought that it's part of the game to find your cheapest route. :D

This time there's a small inconsistency also present. Individual SSS Evo has the typical 40% off PLUS 10% off for full SSS owners (a crossgrade offer). SSS Evo via Christian's hamper has 65% off, but the crossgrade does not exist in this case.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 24, 2020)

How good / useful is Eric Whitacre Choir? Worth it at 40% off? I have Wotan and Freya (though it is a little annoying they don't share the same syllables). Have been considering getting Hollywood Choirs to supplement - and then was considering Dominus - and now I'm considering EWC...


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2020)

make_j said:


> I have always thought that it's part of the game to find your cheapest route. :D
> 
> This time there's a small inconsistency also present. Individual SSS Evo has the typical 40% off PLUS 10% off for full SSS owners (a crossgrade offer). SSS Evo via Christian's hamper has 65% off, but the crossgrade does not exist in this case.


SPITFIRE SYMPHONIC EXTRAS​Actually cheaper for me to buy the ones I don’t have separate from the collection :/


----------



## easyrider (Dec 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How good / useful is Eric Whitacre Choir? Worth it at 40% off? I have Wotan and Freya (though it is a little annoying they don't share the same syllables). Have been considering getting Hollywood Choirs to supplement - and then was considering Dominus - and now I'm considering EWC...



EWC is a totally different choir and you can’t compare it . Go watch the walkthrough.

I got it for 54.2% off Black Friday in a collection  

love it


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> EWC is a totally different choir and you can’t compare it . Go watch the walkthrough.
> 
> I got it for 54.2% off Black Friday in a collection
> 
> love it



Been watching all the videos - it sounds amazing. Very textural in a lot of patches, but it has the bread and butter stuff too it seems. No word builder, but it feels like it would be more useful across a variety of music given it is just vowels and it has a lot of the dynamics, swells, etc. Plus, I love their little grid system for inspiration.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> One thing I dislike is the same product can show very different discounted pricing depending on where you come across it. For example, solo strings for me shows at $239 when viewed directly but then $214 in the scoring duo but then $178 in scoring professionals collection. That’s a pretty big swing. Spitfire knows what I own so I wish they’d just show me the lowest price for each library regardless of how I acquire it.



Last December I was feeling the same way and created a spreadsheet, in part so I could see the entire product line at once, but also to help me see when I might be able to save even more by completing a collection.

Where it really gets fun is when you start working out how doing multiple purchases gets you additional discounts. 🙂


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> Last December I was feeling the same way and created a spreadsheet, in part so I could see the entire product line at once, but also to help me see when I might be able to save even more by completing a collection.
> 
> Where it really gets fun is when you start working out how doing multiple purchases gets you additional discounts. 🙂



Yeah at some point, I'm like...I should just buy the Platinum Collection and be done with it. I already own more than half the stuff.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> SPITFIRE SYMPHONIC EXTRAS​Actually cheaper for me to buy the ones I don’t have separate from the collection :/


Yup, same here. It would save me a whole euro to buy them separately! Cimbalom and harpsichord 

EDIT: and don't get me wrong, I'm very grateful for this euro, or as it would be converted to Spitfire currencies, 7.76 players playing the flautando from Intimate Strings


----------



## YK47 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> Last December I was feeling the same way and created a spreadsheet, in part so I could see the entire product line at once, but also to help me see when I might be able to save even more by completing a collection.
> 
> Where it really gets fun is when you start working out how doing multiple purchases gets you additional discounts. 🙂


I wonder what would make it cheaper for example.. Buying Solo strings first or Albion One first?

Also I wonder if buying the BDT would lower the BHCT since they are on a collection together.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 25, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The Alternative Solo Strings work reasonably well for this.


 
Thanks! I am interested! Legato is not my main concern and I do like the overall sound. How is the dynamic crossfading / amount of dynamic layers? In the walkthrough it seems like there are just 1-2 layers for longs, but I can't tell. When it comes to dynamic timbre, can it go really quiet or at least to a distinct (m)p sound? Are there different dynamics recorded for sul pont, sul tasto?

Thank you!


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 25, 2020)

YK47 said:


> Also I wonder if buying the BDT would lower the BHCT since they are on a collection together.



Which collection is that ?


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh man, just bought the EWQL Hollywood Orchestra Diamond yesterday and now this. I guess I just take a couple days off, play around with a bunch of orchestral samples in Bitwig's sampler and the mighty Grid and if there's anything missing I might pick some stuff from my wishlist (Albion Tundra, LCO, ...).


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 25, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Which collection is that ?


The Everything?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 25, 2020)

What do people think of Stratus?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> What do people think of Stratus?


I avoided it...I think it’s a bit niche...and I think you can similar results with a piano and effects...

Having said that I’ve not played with it...but the walkthrough seems everyone would sound the same with it...

I dunno...I’m not compelled bu_y it...._


----------



## Crowe (Dec 25, 2020)

Studio woodwinds is miiiiine. And that's all she wrote till next November.

Including EWHO Diamond yesterday I'm exceedingly happy with my purchases these last few months.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 25, 2020)

They are def on Gold together. 

I spent sometime listening to SStS Pro today and really liked their sound. SStS Pro vs SCS hmm


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2020)

YK47 said:


> They are def on Gold together.
> 
> I spent sometime listening to SStS Pro today and really liked their sound. SStS Pro vs SCS hmm


I am a fan of Studio Strings Pro (highly versatile - especially with EQing and modest Reverbs). But if you are looking for the Chamber Strings sound anyways, it's hard to do it better (and they probably much better Legatos).


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I am a fan of Studio Strings Pro (highly versatile - especially with EQing and modest Reverbs). But if you are looking for the Chamber Strings sound anyways, it's hard to do it better (and they probably much better Legatos).


Chamber strings all the way


----------



## DovesGoWest (Dec 25, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> I wish you could get the additional instruments from BBCSO Pro without the mic positions for a slightly reduced price.
> 
> Heck, I’d even be prepared to pay the full upgrade price for them if you could download and install only Mix 1 but I really don’t want to download and install all of them.
> 
> How are the Solo Violin and Solo Cello compared to the BBCSO leaders?


Completely agree with this, if the Spitfire downloader allowed you to pick which instruments\mic's you wanted to download then i would upgrade straightaway. I don't have enough free space to download Pro then install it before removing the mic's i don't use. 

I'snt there another company where it only downloads the instruments\articulations you actually pick?


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Completely agree with this, if the Spitfire downloader allowed you to pick which instruments\mic's you wanted to download then i would upgrade straightaway. I don't have enough free space to download Pro then install it before removing the mic's i don't use.
> 
> I'snt there another company where it only downloads the instruments\articulations you actually pick?


I think you can do that with OT's Sine Player ...


----------



## Frederick (Dec 25, 2020)

These are not the droids you are looking for... Move along!

*sneaks out with the Studio Orchestra Professional and the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit*


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2020)

Frederick said:


> These are not the droids you are looking for... Move along!
> 
> *sneaks out with the Studio Orchestra Professional and the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit*


Good choice - perfect combination!


----------



## PhilA (Dec 25, 2020)

Well thanks for some gift vouchers and far too many hours on the day job last month I’ve picked up some Albions and the BDT. Looking forward to playing (lit) with them tomorrow.
Being impatient has anyone had licenses today? or does Spitfires process have a human component? My order has been sat pending since 8am (I can see the payment ok in my bank app) if there a person involved that’s cool, no one want to work Xmas day, I just expected it to be automated.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2020)

PhilA said:


> Well thanks for some gift vouchers and far too many hours on the day job last month I’ve picked up some Albions and the BDT. Looking forward to playing (lit) with them tomorrow.
> Being impatient has anyone had licenses today? or does Spitfires process have a human component? My order has been sat pending since 8am (I can see the payment ok in my bank app) if there a person involved that’s cool, no one want to work Xmas day, I just expected it to be automated.


Usually you get those within 15 minutes ...


----------



## PhilA (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks 👍🏻 that been my previous experience, I just wasn’t sure if it being Christmas Day had an impact.


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 25, 2020)

Alright, I'm torn.

I'm trying to make my first "real" woodwind library purchase. I've been (limping) by with NI's symphony series woodwinds (since I got them when I bought K12U last year). So, I want a better woodwind set.

I suppose the context of my other libraries matters, so my template is mostly 8dio at the moment (Century Brass v2, Century Strings v2) along with the NI Symphony series strings/woods/brass, and 8dio Majestica when I really need big sound.

I do a mixture of more traditional classical writing, video game-style writing (think Elder Scrolls-esque), and some cinematic writing.

Spitfire studio woodwinds pro (SStW) vs Spitfire symphonic woodwinds (SSW)... thoughts? (I think I also want AV's Infinite Woodwinds at some point because those solo patches are amazing.)

I've been able to find plenty of reviews of SStW and SSW individually, but very little directly comparing them. I know some folks express serious concerns about the effects of the giant AIR hall on SSW, but I almost feel like woodwinds need that extra "meat" to their sound sometimes.

I'd appreciate any input, thanks.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 25, 2020)

Jorf88 said:


> Alright, I'm torn.
> 
> I'm trying to make my first "real" woodwind library purchase. I've been (limping) by with NI's symphony series woodwinds (since I got them when I bought K12U last year). So, I want a better woodwind set.
> 
> ...


SSW has a far superior sound than SStW, so I would get that. Maybe take a look at CSW when it is released


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 25, 2020)

Jorf88 said:


> Alright, I'm torn.
> 
> I'm trying to make my first "real" woodwind library purchase. I've been (limping) by with NI's symphony series woodwinds (since I got them when I bought K12U last year). So, I want a better woodwind set.
> 
> ...



I have the Studio Woodwinds, which I don't really use anymore, and I am considering the Symphonic Woodwinds. Really different. The Studio Orchestra ist good, but it is not just about reverb and the hall. The performances are different. The Studio Series sounds more flat to me performance wise. It is not a dry version of the symphonic series, it seems to be a less than this. Yes, Air is acusticely alive and rich, but the players and performances matter as well. When the playing reverberates through the hall, it sounds even better.


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 25, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> SSW has a far superior sound than SStW, so I would get that. Maybe take a look at CSW when it is released


I've heard a lot of hype about the upcoming CSW, but I wanted to get something over the holiday season. I know people love CSS, and I agree that it has a great tone.
I feel like the discount on SSW makes it a real bargain for how much you get.

I just don't want to "wait for CSW" and get burned by doing so. I've been in that boat before and I try not to wait for anything that's "coming out soon" in any aspect of my life unless there's confirmed release dates (and to my knowledge, we don't have that for CSW).

I am leaning towards SSW, and I just wanted to be sure that I didn't miss something about SStW.




VVEremita said:


> I have the Studio Woodwinds, which I don't really use anymore, and I am considering the Symphonic Woodwinds. Really different. The Studio Orchestra ist good, but it is not just about reverb and the hall. The performances are different. The Studio Series sounds more flat to me performance wise. It is not a dry version of the symphonic series, it seems to be a less than this. Yes, Air is acusticely alive and rich, but the players and performances matter as well. When the playing reverberates through the hall, it sounds even better.


I can understand that... real musicians are drawn to perform better when they hear themselves in better spaces, just like we're drawn to write/compose better when we have better sounding libraries to inspire us. I know that they were essentially paid to do those performances as a job, but you can't just pay for inspiration. Thanks for the feedback. Leaning towards SSW.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yep, the tone of SSW is great! However some of the solo instrument's legato transitions aren't great and consistent (i.e. flutes and maybe clarinets) FYI, but still usable.


----------



## ism (Dec 25, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> What do people think of Stratus?


I love it. I mean sure, it’s kind of niche - until you realize that you can sprinkle it on just about anything. 

No compositions to share, but here a few noodles where I’m just playing around with how it fits on different sonic palettes, with varying degrees of subtlety (or lack thereof).


----------



## tebling (Dec 25, 2020)

I was kind of meh on the Hampers until I watched Paul's video. Never thought I'd feel the need for nine harps, but in context those are some gorgeous textures! Orbis also seems pretty great. I'm not as convinced about Percussion Swarm, but it's basically free at that point.

It could also be that the Christmas lights on Paul's sweater hypnotized me using subliminal Morse code...


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 25, 2020)

tebling said:


> I was kind of meh on the Hampers until I watched Paul's video. Never thought I'd feel the need for nine harps, but in context those are some gorgeous textures! Orbis also seems pretty great. I'm not as convinced about Percussion Swarm, but it's basically free at that point.



Funny, I'm the opposite. Percussion Swarm intrigues me, but I'm debating whether I really want Orbis and Harp Swarm.


----------



## rmak (Dec 25, 2020)

YK47 said:


> I wonder what would make it cheaper for example.. Buying Solo strings first or Albion One first?
> 
> Also I wonder if buying the BDT would lower the BHCT since they are on a collection together.


What collection are BDT and BHCT in?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2020)

Jorf88 said:


> Alright, I'm torn.
> 
> I'm trying to make my first "real" woodwind library purchase. I've been (limping) by with NI's symphony series woodwinds (since I got them when I bought K12U last year). So, I want a better woodwind set.
> 
> ...


I never use the Studio Woodwinds and use SSW over BWW. But, and this may be an issue for you, I love the Air hall sound. If you don't like Air, don't buy SSW. This is not to say SStW is bad, I just love the sound of SSW and generally end up using over everything but Sonokinetic's Woodwinds. 

If you do decide to go SStW, you should go pro as it will give you the better sound options.


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks to @JohnG I have developed a hankering for AROOF. For those lucky enough to have both this and Iceni, how do the low brass ensembles compare in terms of dynamic range?


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 25, 2020)

Allright folks, help me not splurge on Hans Zimmer Strings and instead pick on of these for the Christmas sale:


Albion NEO
Symphonic Motions
OACE
SCS Pro for the ribbon mics (I already own SCS)
I do a lot of ostinato-type work, focused mostly on chamber-sized and very quiet sounds. I'd love it if there were a lib with just the experimental NEO articulations and a "Chamber Motions" library. FWIW I already own Kepler and Evo 3 but find them less flexible than I'd hoped.


----------



## JyTy (Dec 25, 2020)

Uff I thinking about finally going through with Chamber Strings Pro... eying them for quite some time now...


----------



## Brasart (Dec 25, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Allright folks, help me not splurge on Hans Zimmer Strings and instead pick on of these for the Christmas sale:
> 
> 
> Albion NEO
> ...


I've only gotten Symphonic Motions recently, but it's absolute pure joy to play with, and it doesn't necessarily sound too big, so it might work with your chamber needs.

I wouldn't get Albion NEO if your primary need are ostinatos, the staccato patch is great but I don't think it works so well with fast lines, and the other short patches are a brushed spiccato (quite long), and pizzs.

OACE doesn't have any short patches, but it sounds marvellous.

To note that I really enjoy BBCSO Pro string leaders short patches, they are excellent when doing short passages.

Orchestral Tools has similar patches to what Symphonic Motions does in Time Micro (it's a chamber-sized library); they are phrases (8th, 16th, triplets) that are synced to your bpm and are thought of to be a realistic take on short notes phrases. But it's obviously not as extensive as Symphonic Motions, and sometimes a bit unreliable (played quite loose, some trigger bugs)


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 25, 2020)

rmak said:


> What collection are BDT and BHCT in?



I think they used to be in a thematic collection focusing on the alternative sounds which does not exist anymore.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

Not sure why Spitfire's site doesn't have the links to the Hampers front and center, but here's Christian's video walkthrough of his:



Both Paul and Christian do great videos about how to apply their libraries.


----------



## drews (Dec 25, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Allright folks, help me not splurge on Hans Zimmer Strings and instead pick on of these for the Christmas sale:
> 
> 
> Albion NEO
> ...


HZ strings definitely isn't focused on quiet chamber sized sounds but as a general string library its my go-to.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2020)

tebling said:


> I was kind of meh on the Hampers until I watched Paul's video. Never thought I'd feel the need for nine harps, but in context those are some gorgeous textures! Orbis also seems pretty great. I'm not as convinced about Percussion Swarm, but it's basically free at that point.
> 
> It could also be that the Christmas lights on Paul's sweater hypnotized me using subliminal Morse code...




its unlisted for some reason?


----------



## JohnG (Dec 25, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> How useful do people find Percussion and Harp swarms?
> 
> 
> Funny, I'm the opposite. Percussion Swarm intrigues me, but I'm debating whether I really want Orbis and Harp Swarm.


I love Percussion Swarm and I like and use Orbis. Haven’t listened yet to Harp Swarm


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> its unlisted for some reason?



Yeah - maybe they plan to release it to their YT channel over the sale period.

Either way, I hate watching these videos because then I always want to buy what they're showing. Even though I realize my music won't sound even a tenth as good.  Christian's and Homay's especially - they make it look so easy and I love their compositions (and productions).


----------



## mussnig (Dec 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Yeah - maybe they plan to release it to their YT channel over the sale period.
> 
> Either way, I hate watching these videos because then I always want to buy what they're showing. Even though I realize my music won't sound even a tenth as good.  Christian's and Homay's especially - they make it look so easy and I love their compositions (and productions).



It's hard to withstand the GAS when watching those videos but I still have the feeling that I learn something by watching them.


----------



## rmak (Dec 25, 2020)

It seems like the hampers packages are great for textures and pad like sounds, not for bread and butter stuff.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2020)

I'd get Christian's, but I already have everything in it. Paul's is interesting. Just seems like I have a lot of similar stuff already. Well, I have a few days to think about it.


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 25, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> ... Well, I have a few days to think about it.


An important point I think we all need to be reminded of. This isn't a flash sale... it isn't gone tomorrow. We have almost a week to think about this stuff. 

As much as we all like to encourage each other to get new shiny toys and nifty libraries... Think about when and where you're going to use the libraries you plan to purchase, and revisit your own collection to remind yourself what you already have.

I'm absolutely guilty of buying things I don't need to. I've tried to be better about it this year.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 25, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> Allright folks, help me not splurge on Hans Zimmer Strings and instead pick on of these for the Christmas sale:
> 
> 
> Albion NEO
> ...


Neo and SCS Pro since you already have SCS.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 25, 2020)

rmak said:


> What collection are BDT and BHCT in?


They are def in Gold last time I checked.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 25, 2020)

Is there anything new coming for the ALBION series? "THE ONE" (sounds like the Philips tv THE ONE hehe)???? If you look at the right screen it says ALBION on the background, while the project he is working on is called THE ONE. hmm Maybe Albion ONE update? Or was that the video for NEO?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

That is one nice thing about Spitfire. They will consistently hold sales at certain points of the year - and throw in a random discount or two every couple of months. Unlike other companies that hold that "once in a blue moon" sale over your head (and sucks to be you if you don't have the funds at that time), there's no stress buying with Spitfire. Do your research, watch the amazing videos, listen to the beautiful demos, and then decide if you will use it or be inspired by it (chances on that front are high). And no worries if not - there may come a time when that may change and it will be on sale again. And they'll have more enticing offerings in the new year as well.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 25, 2020)

So after Sable they became Chamber Strings, and once upon a time owners got Pro for just 100, but now Pro is hundreds more expensive than standard? Was the original SCS more comprehensive and then cut down for the current standard/pro arrangement?


----------



## tjr (Dec 25, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> So what's the word on the Studio Orchestra again? Assuming I like and want a dry sound to work with. The brass and winds are bad?



I like the winds a lot, at least with Professional, getting the close mics.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

Hans Zimmer Strings or Eric Whitacre Choir? Go!


----------



## Sean (Dec 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hans Zimmer Strings or Eric Whitacre Choir? Go!


Feels like you've wanted EWC for a while 👀


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> Feels like you've wanted EWC for a while 👀



Past couple of days specifically  Bought Wotan and Freya for Black Friday.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hans Zimmer Strings or Eric Whitacre Choir? Go!


I'm for HZ Strings because you can never have enough string libraries.


----------



## Sean (Dec 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Past couple of days specifically  Bought Wotan and Freya for Black Friday.


A few days is a long time for me to want something before pivoting to something else!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 25, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> So after Sable they became Chamber Strings, and once upon a time owners got Pro for just 100, but now Pro is hundreds more expensive than standard? Was the original SCS more comprehensive and then cut down for the current standard/pro arrangement?



The $100 upgrade was a very short introductory offer. Almost like a flash sale, if I'm reading the comments correctly. Right now during this sale, the upgrade price is $180.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> A few days is a long time for me to want something before pivoting to something else!



Exactly why I’ve asked about HZS 😂


----------



## Sean (Dec 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Exactly why I’ve asked about HZS 😂


Great now you've got me wanting HZS!

In reality though I think I'd go HZS over EWC since I don't write much choir stuff and I feel like, while both are kind of niche libraries, EWC is maybe a bit more niche?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> Great now you've got me wanting HZS!
> 
> In reality though I think I'd go HZS over EWC since I don't write much choir stuff and I feel like, while both are kind of niche libraries, EWC is maybe a bit more niche?



I agree that EWC is probably more niche. At the current pricing, I would be probably be more tempted by HZS. But last month, I was able to get EWC for $274 because it was in the special bundle (and I already had the other two libraries in that bundle). That made it a *much* easier decision.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 26, 2020)

It looks like I can get a good bargain on Solo Strings due to the scoring bundle (£170) what are people’s thoughts on these (I have lass First chair and blakus cello, but no actual solo violins yet)?
Thanks


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 26, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> I think Albion ONE is still top notch for hybrid/cinematic. I purchased it during black friday and I‘m very happy with it.


It's still amazing. Versatile and sounds great.
The only problem is that almost each patch is a deja vou, as this library has been used so much in TV shows all around the world.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hans Zimmer Strings or Eric Whitacre Choir? Go!



Both. Obviously.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 26, 2020)

PhilA said:


> It looks like I can get a good bargain on Solo Strings due to the scoring bundle (£170) what are people’s thoughts on these (I have lass First chair and blakus cello, but no actual solo violins yet)?
> Thanks



Do you already have, or have any interest in, Orchestral Swarm or Hans Zimmer Percussion? There's another scoring bundle too, the "Scoring Professional" bundle. If you happened to pick up "The Ton" during Black Friday (which included Orchestral Swarm for $45, with two other libraries for a total of $100), you can get Solo Strings and HZ Percussion through that bundle for £160 each.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 26, 2020)

Thoughts on Albion Neo ? Trying to decide if I want to get Neo or BBC Core for some softer tones


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 26, 2020)

I would say NEO for the softer tones... or check out Abbey Road Foundations. The dynamic layering in that library is excellent and the room is spectacular.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 26, 2020)

This year I - a Spitfire junkie, admittedly - am pondering the following purchases:

OA Collection. Would be 325 euro's for me, for Stratus and the original Evo's. I like the demo's, but I am always wondering whether I will use them in my music (indie/singer songwriter stuff). 325 is still a hefty sum.

Paul's Hamper (I already own Christian's). Seems like a great deal, but I can find little info about the libraries involved, except for Spitfire's own info, which always makes me want to buy.

Symphonic Organ. 149. Great demo's, again, but may be too classical, too grand for my kind of music?

I would like to read some user experiences with the libraries above. How versatile do you find them, how do you use them?


----------



## ism (Dec 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm for HZ Strings because you can never have enough string libraries.



Conjecture: you can also never have too many choir libraries. Discuss.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2020)

ism said:


> Conjecture: you can also never have too many choir libraries. Discuss.



I find this statement to be false


----------



## Kevinside (Dec 26, 2020)

My question is... Should i buy HZ Strings or SSS...same price, but different approaches to string sampling. What do you think or should i complete SStO Pro, cause i have the studio woodwinds pro...
I like the direct and dry sound of SStS and its divisi possibilities, but i already have SCS Pro and BS and i am unsure, that another small essemble library is a good idea....


----------



## Korpinen (Dec 26, 2020)

StillLife said:


> OA Collection. Would be 325 euro's for me, for Stratus and the original Evo's. I like the demo's, but I am always wondering whether I will use them in my music (indie/singer songwriter stuff). 325 is still a hefty sum.



I am in a pretty similar situation. My music is some kind of cinematic electronic singer songwriter stuff, and I love the OA Chamber Evos I’ve got. Haven’t really used the original Evos, save for some very subtle decorations here and there. I could also complete the collection with Stratus and Toolkit but I’m not sure I’d use them that much, because I’ve got my synth and piano needs covered pretty well. The OA piano is extremely beautiful though.

In this sale, I will likely buy the Spitfire Chamber Strings which I’ve loved ever since I first heard them. Should go well with the music I’m making.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 26, 2020)

@christianhenson ❤️


----------



## Marsen (Dec 26, 2020)

Kevinside said:


> My question is... Should i buy HZ Strings or SSS...same price, but different approaches to string sampling. What do you think or should i complete SStO Pro, cause i have the studio woodwinds pro...
> I like the direct and dry sound of SStS and its divisi possibilities, but i already have SCS Pro and BS and i am unsure, that another small essemble library is a good idea....


SStS is sounding fantastic for my ears, and can be combined with SCS and BS.
They also have bigger sections (16 1.Violins, 12 2.Violins...etc).


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 26, 2020)

Usually I never find anything that clicks with me in those hampers and buckets and tons and half a ton collections. and if I do find one element that is say ok/nice/usable for me? the rest is like:
"w... wh... wha... what I'm I going to do with those?"
And then someone posts:
"wowww unbelievable those three were on the top of my list anyway!"

Funny little moments


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Usually I never find anything that clicks with me in those hampers and buckets and tons and half a ton collections. and if I do find one element that is say ok/nice/usable for me? the rest is like:
> "w... wh... wha... what I'm I going to do with those?"
> And then someone posts:
> "wowww unbelievable those three were on the top of my list anyway!"
> ...



I feel ya :D

I remember that thread about the worst purchases you've ever made, and that other thread about your desert island libraries. You would find most libraries in both threads!

LCO Textures will be mine, even though I would have loved to have access to individual instruments, but I understand that it is not the point of the library. It is very inspiring though, and I love the concept of the Evo grid, so it's such a nice surprise to have another Evolution library in the hamper. But obviously, if your style is a mixture of John Williams and Skrillex, what would you do with these


----------



## styledelk (Dec 26, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> I feel ya :D
> 
> I remember that thread about the worst purchases you've ever made, and that other thread about your desert island libraries. You would find most libraries in both threads!
> 
> LCO Textures will be mine, even though I would have loved to have access to individual instruments, but I understand that it is not the point of the library. It is very inspiring though, and I love the concept of the Evo grid, so it's such a nice surprise to have another Evolution library in the hamper. But obviously, if your style is a mixture of John Williams and Skrillex, what would you do with these


The mics help get the textures you want


----------



## Sean (Dec 26, 2020)

Currently trying to decide if I should buy Paul's hamper for Orbis... I think some sounds from it could be useful and I really like soundtracks that use foreign/ethnic/uncommon instruments like in the Witcher 3 or Uncharted. $300 is a lot for something I think I won't use all that often though. Any thoughts on Orbis?


----------



## BezO (Dec 26, 2020)

Reasons to not buy wishlist items are getting more convincing:

BHCO - I hate SF's lack of priority for legato. It would go nice with SStO Pro though.
SSO - Hard to pay $200 more than what I could've last sale. I knew I would regret passing.
SCS Pro - Luxury item that I'm waiting/hoping to be bundled.
HZS - Luxury item.
HZP Pro - Luxury item.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 26, 2020)

Sean said:


> Currently trying to decide if I should buy Paul's hamper for Orbis... I think some sounds from it could be useful and I really like soundtracks that use foreign/ethnic/uncommon instruments like in the Witcher 3 or Uncharted. $300 is a lot for something I think I won't use all that often though. Any thoughts on Orbis?


What concerns me are these stats:

Over 2,500 extraordinary sounds.
90% of the library is made up of treated content.

The thing that primarily interests me are the samples and not the mangling of them.
Sure that's a bonus but I can do that myself.
It doesn't look as if you have fine control of the raw samples.
I'd like to be able to set my own start and end points, loop mode and even have a reverse mode.
Basic stuff.
Then optionally I can use the engine.
At least it does seemingly have a decent browser and you can just see the Natural sounds according to the review below. I've just read it and it has made it sound more appealing to me. If it just had basic loop management....



http://www.bestdjgearreviews.com/reviews/review-spitfire-audio-orbis/


----------



## fiction (Dec 26, 2020)

What are people's thoughts on Ambient Guitars? Trying to figure out if it would be a nice addition to my guitar (for layering and different sounds from what I get when playing).


----------



## YK47 (Dec 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> What concerns me are these stats:
> 
> Over 2,500 extraordinary sounds.
> 90% of the library is made up of treated content.
> ...



That is exactly the issue with something like Orbis. You are at Omnisphere territory both price wise and use wise, but Omni is also a really capable synth.


----------



## Sean (Dec 26, 2020)

YK47 said:


> That is exactly the issue with something like Orbis. You are at Omnisphere territory both price wise and use wise, but Omni is also a really capable synth.


Yea I'd maybe just buy omni if it were on sale right now


----------



## Marsen (Dec 26, 2020)

Sean said:


> Yea I'd maybe just buy omni if it were on sale right now


But it never is.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 26, 2020)

Sean said:


> Currently trying to decide if I should buy Paul's hamper for Orbis... I think some sounds from it could be useful and I really like soundtracks that use foreign/ethnic/uncommon instruments like in the Witcher 3 or Uncharted. $300 is a lot for something I think I won't use all that often though. Any thoughts on Orbis?


For me, these organic sounds are to heavy processed in a not very usable direction.
It´s like these "all prepared plug´ins", where you move 2 to 6 faders/knobs to make a sound, which is so limited and recognizable, everyone can do.
Take some different libraries may it loops, multis, one shot, self recorded, throw/mangle them with/threw your own fx.
Why using limited sounds? Why limiting yourself and your imagination?


----------



## Sean (Dec 26, 2020)

Marsen said:


> For me, these organic sounds are to heavy processed in a not very usable direction.
> It´s like these "all prepared plug´ins", where you move 2 to 6 faders/knobs to make a sound, which is so limited and recognizable, everyone can do.
> Take some different libraries may it loops, multis, one shot, self recorded, throw/mangle them with/threw your own fx.
> Why using limited sounds? Why limiting yourself and your imagination?


I don't really have the skill or patience to create my own sounds. I'm just a hobbyist and don't really want to devote that much of my time to learning that kind of stuff, so that's why I'm interested in Orbis. I want a synthesizer that has some good presets that are, like I said, ethnic/foreign sounding. Doesn't really matter to me if I'm using recognizable sounds that other people use, since most people are never going to hear my music anyways.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

Sean said:


> I don't really have the skill or patience to create my own sounds. I'm just a hobbyist and don't really want to devote that much of my time to learning that kind of stuff, so that's why I'm interested in Orbis. I want a synthesizer that has some good presets that are, like I said, ethnic/foreign sounding. Doesn't really matter to me if I'm using recognizable sounds that other people use, since most people are never going to hear my music anyways.



Plus you can mangle the mangled...


----------



## Sean (Dec 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Plus you can mangle the mangled...


I mangle everything I touch don't worry!


----------



## Marsen (Dec 26, 2020)

Sean said:


> I don't really have the skill or patience to create my own sounds. I'm just a hobbyist and don't really want to devote that much of my time to learning that kind of stuff, so that's why I'm interested in Orbis. I want a synthesizer that has some good presets that are, like I said, ethnic/foreign sounding. Doesn't really matter to me if I'm using recognizable sounds that other people use, since most people are never going to hear my music anyways.


If it´s fine for you, this is great and you should absolutly go for it.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 26, 2020)

YK47 said:


> That is exactly the issue with something like Orbis. You are at Omnisphere territory both price wise and use wise, but Omni is also a really capable synth.



Would Orbis be worth an $85 price point though?

I'm interested in Percussion Swarm ($209 by itself), but if I buy the Paul Thomson hamper I can get Orbis & Harp Swarm for an extra $~85.


----------



## Sean (Dec 26, 2020)

YK47 said:


> That is exactly the issue with something like Orbis. You are at Omnisphere territory both price wise and use wise, but Omni is also a really capable synth.


I'm not sure I understand the comparison with Omnisphere honestly if it doesn't go on Sale, how is Orbis entering the price range of it? I'm sure it's much less capable than Omnisphere, but 200 (sale price) vs 500 is a big difference.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks @dzilizzi.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 26, 2020)

Do you think Spitfire’s gonna do a new year sale?

Yea, it’s a dumb question but just wanna see. I think am gonna buy something in Jan.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 26, 2020)

Why the hell I keep forgetting Drumline?

To me, I think Drumline IS their actual Originals. You don’t think it’s extracted from one of their libraries do you?


----------



## mussnig (Dec 26, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Do you think Spitfire’s gonna do a new year sale?
> 
> Yea, it’s a dumb question but just wanna see. I think am gonna buy something in Jan.


Obviously they will most likely have a new product of the month (so -30% or if we are lucky even -40% throughout January) but I don't think there will be a general sale.

If I remember correctly there was a special sale at the end of last January (only a few selected libraries were discounted). Then in March there is Apex (should be -50% on one item). Then Spring sale ...


----------



## rmak (Dec 26, 2020)

Does anyone know how the upgrade paths work if you purchase something during the sale. If its 40% discount for CSC for instance, will upgrade to pro be at the discounted pro price if I upgrade during a non sale period? Same for BBCSO core to pro. And can you upgrade spitfire solo just one of the performance patches $59 to the full spitfire solo strings? Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 26, 2020)

rmak said:


> Does anyone know how the upgrade paths work if you purchase something during the sale. If its 40% discount for CSC for instance, will upgrade to pro be at the discounted pro price if I upgrade during a non sale period? Same for BBCSO core to pro. And can you upgrade spitfire solo just one of the performance patches $59 to the full spitfire solo strings? Thanks!


The upgrades are only discounted during discount periods, regardless of when you buy.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sean said:


> I'm not sure I understand the comparison with Omnisphere honestly if it doesn't go on Sale, how is Orbis entering the price range of it? I'm sure it's much less capable than Omnisphere, but 200 (sale price) vs 500 is a big difference.



Hmmm.. Orbis normal price is not that little. And even in the hamper bundle it comes with things that can be done in Omni. Also Omni is 399, you could find it for 375 and it includes a hard drive too.

Their comparison is totally understandable as they can both do the same thing with Omni being able to do 1000 more things. Price does not matter. If Orbis was selling for 50 then you could mention the price but for 200 and 350 no. Price and utilitiy scales in favor of Omni. Personally I think many of the Kontakt libraries that big companies are selling are way overpriced and unless people make good money with them it is a rather extremely expensive hobby otherwise with sales based on marketing and hype. I always look at the opportunity cost of most of the things I buy. It is better to save and buy something better than spend little money left and right on tools that later you will drop in favor of something else.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> BDT is interesting if your keyboard has good velocity recognition. I can't get it to work out of the box but if I go back and draw in a velocity curve, it has a good sound. I just find it to be more work than I want to bother with when I'm just playing around.


I was just trying BDT again today to see where it fit into my template and I honestly can't figure out a use for it. It's not particularly unique in terms of sounds it seems, especially if you have something like Tundra which does the soft stuff (or NEO which I'm considering). How are people utilizing BDT?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I was just trying BDT again today to see where it fit into my template and I honestly can't figure out a use for it. It's not particularly unique in terms of sounds it seems, especially if you have something like Tundra which does the soft stuff (or NEO which I'm considering). How are people utilizing BDT?


Solo instruments. BDT is what I reach for when I want soft textures that are super intimate instead of being played by an ensemble.


----------



## JyTy (Dec 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hans Zimmer Strings or Eric Whitacre Choir? Go!


Have both and both are phenomenal! If you ask me you cannot go wrong either way. Depends on what you need.


----------



## crubbish (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting HZ perc...

I have damage 2 and cerborus but thinking I want something more organic..


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Dec 27, 2020)

Frederick said:


> *sneaks out with the Studio Orchestra Professional and the Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit*


Awesome. I just got BHCT as well. I’d be interested to know how well you think Studio Orchestra pairs with it. BHCT is my first paid Spitfire product and I’m loving it so far!


----------



## mussnig (Dec 27, 2020)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Awesome. I just got BHCT as well. I’d be interested to know how well you think Studio Orchestra pairs with it. BHCT is my first paid Spitfire product and I’m loving it so far!


Pairs perfectly. Same room, same mics and probably to some part also the same musicians. However, while BHCT gets a lot of praise, the opinions on the Studio Orchestra are much more divided (the general opinion seems to be rather positive for the Strings, so-so for the WWs and I've seen little love for the Brass).
I have BHCT and Studio Orchestra Pro and I very much love this combination! I am of course aware of all the points/weaknesses that are being criticized by some people but I still think it's great and very versatile. Of course the Studio Orchestra is also attractive from the price (especially during sales) - still, if you like it you will sooner or later want the Pro Editions.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 27, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> I would say NEO for the softer tones... or check out Abbey Road Foundations. The dynamic layering in that library is excellent and the room is spectacular.



I'm thinking get NEO now while it's 40% and wait for ARF next year when it too goes 40% or would having NEO negate a need for ARF ?


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 27, 2020)

AROOF probably won’t be 40% off until late next year, and it’s really going to start being interesting when they add the ensemble packs and the modular orchestra expansions.

The two libs are different intentions. AROOF is about the room, a full orch sound, High/Low ensembles and has lots of dynamic layers. NEO is about having textures on the softer end of the spectrum that can be mixed eg Strings A and B having complementary articulations - but no Strings High/Low for example


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 27, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> AROOF probably won’t be 40% off until late next year, and it’s really going to start being interesting when they add the ensemble packs and the modular orchestra expansions.
> 
> The two libs are different intentions. AROOF is about the room, a full orch sound, High/Low ensembles and has lots of dynamic layers. NEO is about having textures on the softer end of the spectrum that can be mixed eg Strings A and B having complementary articulations - but no Strings High/Low for example



Neo has low/high strings... in the legato


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 27, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Neo has low/high strings... in the legato


Hahahaha fair enough


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 27, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Obviously they will most likely have a new product of the month (so -30% or if we are lucky even -40% throughout January) but I don't think there will be a general sale.
> 
> If I remember correctly there was a special sale at the end of last January (only a few selected libraries were discounted). Then in March there is Apex (should be -50% on one item). Then Spring sale ...


Seriously?

Wow! I actually thought I was joking but thanks & that’s really good, from them.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 27, 2020)

Trevor Meier said:


> AROOF probably won’t be 40% off until late next year, and it’s really going to start being interesting when they add the ensemble packs and the modular orchestra expansions.


I can wait and NEO seems more suitable for me at the moment thanks


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I was just trying BDT again today to see where it fit into my template and I honestly can't figure out a use for it. It's not particularly unique in terms of sounds it seems, especially if you have something like Tundra which does the soft stuff (or NEO which I'm considering). How are people utilizing BDT?


The textures of BDT are similar to the textures in other libraries of this kind that SF makes but its workflow is quite different, being velocity based rather than Evo grid based. It also has the normal longs, which as @Sarah Mancuso notes, allows you to craft solos over the textures (though it lacks legatos and shorts), and so it’s good for sketching or noodling a certain kind of material.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 27, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The textures of BDT are similar to the textures in other libraries of this kind that SF makes but its workflow is quite different, being velocity based rather than Evo grid based. It also has the normal longs, which as @Sarah Mancuso notes, allows you to craft solos over the textures (though it lacks legatos and shorts), and so it’s good for sketching or noodling a certain kind of material.


Truthfully I mostly just use the soft textured longs, and treat it similarly to an Evo library. The lack of legatos and shorts makes it challenging to use for more featured parts outside of texture/pad territory, though in some cases you can kinda make it work.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Truthfully I mostly just use the soft textured longs, and treat it similarly to an Evo library. The lack of legatos and shorts makes it challenging to use for more featured parts outside of texture/pad territory, though in some cases you can kinda make it work.


I find the included normal longs work fine for sketching or noodling, as an alternative to setting up a keyboard split or a second keyboard, but then I replace the BDT longs with a more capable solo instrument. From the standpoint of Evos, the interesting thing is that the different samples are triggered by velocity rather than being assigned to pitch regions, as they are in the traditional Evo.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 27, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I find the included normal longs work fine for sketching or noodling, as an alternative to setting up a keyboard split or a second keyboard, but then I replace the BDT longs with a more capable solo instrument. From the standpoint of Evos, the interesting thing is that the different samples are triggered by velocity rather than being assigned to pitch regions, as they are in the traditional Evo.


Which Solo Instruments do you use to replace the BDT Longs? In my opinion they have so much character in them that I find it hard to replace with something else (obviously, I am speaking of the case that I am looking for a BDT-type sound anyways).


----------



## Technostica (Dec 27, 2020)

For those interested in Vorbis I found Don’s review useful:


I still have unanswered questions and I still think the way they have presented the samples is a missed opportunity.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 27, 2020)

This sale was a good one for me. I didn't own anything in either hamper, was already planning on purchasing Orbis, interested in Glass + Steel, and had everything but the LCO Textures library in my "down the road/specific project or if killer deal" column. I also picked up the remaining Albions (only missing Loegria now, grumble grumble...).

My last-minute impulse addition to the cart was Hauschka Composer Toolkit, but I have a project coming up in February for which I think it will be really nice.

I'm down to just 7 things from Spitfire in my long-term want list, and three of those are SStO pro. I may hold off for a bit, though, as I've picked up so much in the last 12 months and really want to learn what I've got more deeply as well as develop my programming techniques a bit more.


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 27, 2020)

Thinking of buying Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Any thoughts?
I love the demos!


----------



## styledelk (Dec 27, 2020)

Jetzer said:


> Thinking of buying Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Any thoughts?
> I love the demos!



The finest of wine.


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 27, 2020)

I love me some fine wine


----------



## Technostica (Dec 27, 2020)

Jetzer said:


> Thinking of buying Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Any thoughts?
> I love the demos!


There seems to be a very strong consensus on this forum that this is an excellent library. 
It's only a matter of time before it gets its only public holiday so we can celebrate its magnificence.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 27, 2020)

Jetzer said:


> Thinking of buying Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Any thoughts?
> I love the demos!



Finest of chocolate too.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2020)

Technostica said:


> For those interested in Vorbis I found Don’s review useful:
> 
> 
> I still have unanswered questions and I still think the way they have presented the samples is a missed opportunity.



That helped. Thanks. I don't think it's for me.


----------



## ism (Dec 27, 2020)

Jetzer said:


> Thinking of buying Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions. Any thoughts?
> I love the demos!


Run don't walk.


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 27, 2020)

Okay, getting it


----------



## StillLife (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone any experience with the Haushka Toolkit?


----------



## StillLife (Dec 27, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Which Solo Instruments do you use to replace the BDT Longs? In my opinion they have so much character in them that I find it hard to replace with something else (obviously, I am speaking of the case that I am looking for a BDT-type sound anyways).


Not an answer to your question, but Jeff Manchester has a nice video in which he layers BDT with the Olafur Chambers Evo. Lovely combination.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 27, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Not an answer to your question, but Jeff Manchester has a nice video in which he layers BDT with the Olafur Chambers Evo. Lovely combination.


Thank you!


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 27, 2020)

How about the original OA evolutions? Less useful? Don’t hear much about it.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Dec 27, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Pairs perfectly. Same room, same mics and probably to some part also the same musicians. However, while BHCT gets a lot of praise, the opinions on the Studio Orchestra are much more divided (the general opinion seems to be rather positive for the Strings, so-so for the WWs and I've seen little love for the Brass).
> I have BHCT and Studio Orchestra Pro and I very much love this combination! I am of course aware of all the points/weaknesses that are being criticized by some people but I still think it's great and very versatile. Of course the Studio Orchestra is also attractive from the price (especially during sales) - still, if you like it you will sooner or later want the Pro Editions.



I’m loving BHCT so much that I’m super tempted to grab Studio Orchestra Pro to have this as a workhorse setup for 2021.

Does anyone know if Studio Orchestra Pro would be a good choice for this kind of stuff, particularly the change up at around 1:08. I’m into more 1970’s TV kind of studio orchestral scores.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 27, 2020)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I’m loving BHCT so much that I’m super tempted to grab Studio Orchestra Pro to have this as a workhorse setup for 2021.
> 
> Does anyone know if Studio Orchestra Pro would be a good choice for this kind of stuff, particularly the change up at around 1:08. I’m into more 1970’s TV kind of studio orchestral scores.



I think it can. Here is a little tune that has some Studio Strings Pro. It begins with cello from Spitfire Solo Strings, which is accompanied by Viola 3A, Basses and later on Violins from the Studio Strings pro. The melody line is done by the Viola from the Solo Strings. You can also hear a Tuba (I think) from the Brass pro, and a bit of Eric Whitacre. It is a totally different tune than your example, but maybe you can judge timbre. All sounds are straight out of the box, no fx, no reverb, just some fiddling with the different mic positions.


----------



## Marsen (Dec 27, 2020)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I’m loving BHCT so much that I’m super tempted to grab Studio Orchestra Pro to have this as a workhorse setup for 2021.
> 
> Does anyone know if Studio Orchestra Pro would be a good choice for this kind of stuff, particularly the change up at around 1:08. I’m into more 1970’s TV kind of studio orchestral scores.



Great. Love the example.
As an owner of BHCT & Studio Orchestra Pro, I would easy say: Yes, go for it.

Even the brass, which doesn´t sees much love, can sound good with the right reverb-plug.
For this kind of music, the whole orchestra should fit perfectly.


----------



## rmak (Dec 27, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I think it can. Here is a little tune that has some Studio Strings Pro. It begins with cello from Spitfire Solo Strings, which is accompanied by Viola 3A, Basses and later on Violins from the Studio Strings pro. The melody line is done by the Viola from the Solo Strings. You can also hear a Tuba (I think) from the Brass pro, and a bit of Eric Whitacre. It is a totally different tune than your example, but maybe you can judge timbre. All sounds are straight out of the box, no fx, no reverb, just some fiddling with the different mic positions.




Thanks for sharing this. I was curious how the solo strings can sound next to another library recorded in a studio. 

Now I am curious how it would sound with a touch of reverb. 🤔


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Which Solo Instruments do you use to replace the BDT Longs? In my opinion they have so much character in them that I find it hard to replace with something else (obviously, I am speaking of the case that I am looking for a BDT-type sound anyways).


It depends, of course, but for strings, Spitfire solo strings. and SSW for the winds if I'm going for a chamber sound. But if the BDT normal longs work, Keep them! I've been able to do that occasionally too.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 27, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I was just trying BDT again today to see where it fit into my template and I honestly can't figure out a use for it. It's not particularly unique in terms of sounds it seems, especially if you have something like Tundra which does the soft stuff (or NEO which I'm considering). How are people utilizing BDT?


I’ll second Sarah with the solo instruments. Just spent most of the day working with just the flute alt longs and alt pp on a track of guitar - beautiful stuff if you can dial in the velocities just right (lots of labor)!

Its ultimately a texture machine. It can get super dry too, which is part of why I love it so much!


----------



## Sean (Dec 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> Hmmm.. Orbis normal price is not that little. And even in the hamper bundle it comes with things that can be done in Omni. Also Omni is 399, you could find it for 375 and it includes a hard drive too.
> 
> Their comparison is totally understandable as they can both do the same thing with Omni being able to do 1000 more things. Price does not matter. If Orbis was selling for 50 then you could mention the price but for 200 and 350 no. Price and utilitiy scales in favor of Omni. Personally I think many of the Kontakt libraries that big companies are selling are way overpriced and unless people make good money with them it is a rather extremely expensive hobby otherwise with sales based on marketing and hype. I always look at the opportunity cost of most of the things I buy. It is better to save and buy something better than spend little money left and right on tools that later you will drop in favor of something else.


I have no idea where you could get Omni for that price the cheapest i can find is 479.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 27, 2020)

Sean said:


> I have no idea where you could get Omni for that price the cheapest i can find is 479.


375 euros!


----------



## Sean (Dec 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> 375 euros!


Ah okay I understand where you’re coming from then, but in dollars Orbis is just a lot cheaper than Omnisphere. That being said I do think I’m still leaning away from Orbis after listening to more videos of it


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Dec 28, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Great. Love the example.
> As an owner of BHCT & Studio Orchestra Pro, I would easy say: Yes, go for it.
> 
> Even the brass, which doesn´t sees much love, can sound good with the right reverb-plug.
> For this kind of music, the whole orchestra should fit perfectly.


Thanks to you and @StillLife. I’m pretty sure I’m going to take the plunge!

Edit: Ordered! I’m so psyched. I can’t imagine how long this is going to take to download. Lol.
Well, I’m suddenly more hopeful about what kind of year 2021 will be now, and it should make a few (knock wood) more months of the pandemic more bearable! Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 28, 2020)

Got BBCSO Pro, though technically this was the December month special rather than xmas sale.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 28, 2020)

I am still thinking about adding the Studio Strings to my BHCT.


----------



## Catsimus (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all,

How often do Spitfire products go for 40%? I've been interested in Albion ONE for a while, and $269 sounds like a good price to me. I just don't think I'm in a position now to shell it out.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 28, 2020)

Catsimus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How often do Spitfire products go for 40%? I've been interested in Albion ONE for a while, and $269 sounds like a good price to me. I just don't think I'm in a position now to shell it out.


At least once a year at Christmas, sometimes you see the odd random library on offer too


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 28, 2020)

Catsimus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How often do Spitfire products go for 40%? I've been interested in Albion ONE for a while, and $269 sounds like a good price to me. I just don't think I'm in a position now to shell it out.


Christmas and Spring (maybe summer)


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 28, 2020)

This is the cheapest the symphonic collection (no perc) has ever been, right? Looking back to the Hurwitz selects last year i think that was higher...


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 28, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> This is the cheapest the symphonic collection (no perc) has ever been, right? Looking back to the Hurwitz selects last year i think that was higher...


It was 60% off, but included the harp, IIRC


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 28, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> This is the cheapest the symphonic collection (no perc) has ever been, right? Looking back to the Hurwitz selects last year i think that was higher...


Current price: $1189
Hurwitz bundle: $898 with harp


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 28, 2020)

My bad, wow what a deal.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 28, 2020)

The problem with the 60% sales is you never know if they will do that deal again as it was a special. I think they are more likely to bundle different products in the future.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 28, 2020)

Good point. With its age and the new platforms they are pushing I can’t imagine that’s the last time we see a deep SSO sale.


----------



## Catsimus (Dec 28, 2020)

Digivolt said:


> At least once a year at Christmas, sometimes you see the odd random library on offer too





yiph2 said:


> Christmas and Spring (maybe summer)


Thanks! I've been noticing a trend of almost constant sales in the audio world, so I was worried this was the same.
But now it's a little more difficult since I have to make a choice. It's either now or wait 5 months


----------



## Markrs (Dec 28, 2020)

Catsimus said:


> Thanks! I've been noticing a trend of almost constant sales in the audio world, so I was worried this was the same.
> But now it's a little more difficult since I have to make a choice. It's either now or wait 5 months


I had the same dilemma with BBCSO Pro but decided to get it now, even though I probably would have been fine sticking with Core. There is a part of me knows at some point in the future it might be discounted for even more in a bundle, but that is always a risk with sample libraries.


----------



## fourier (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm curious to know if there are people here with some professional experience in using BT Phobos. 

To me it seems like a very unique concept, seemingly getting good praise in reviews but not a lot of love from users on the forum. I'm a huge fan of BT from his earlier works (BT - Flaming June is likely my most played single ever) and staying objective is more difficult.

This would be one of those VST's I'd love to demo, where the price is too high to justify jumping the gun even on a sale without finding good references. Would appreciate any good selling points/criticism.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 28, 2020)

Catsimus said:


> Thanks! I've been noticing a trend of almost constant sales in the audio world, so I was worried this was the same.
> But now it's a little more difficult since I have to make a choice. It's either now or wait 5 months


I'm not sure if it applies for everyone but I noticed that paypal now offers the option to split the payment into 3 if you are eligible for paypal credit, otherwise I'd say if money is tight then wait, it'll come around again


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

Sean said:


> Ah okay I understand where you’re coming from then, but in dollars Orbis is just a lot cheaper than Omnisphere. That being said I do think I’m still leaning away from Orbis after listening to more videos of it



Orbis is great.....dont miss out....( I have Omnisphere too) along with a few other soft synths...

Orbis is unique with a superb array of sounds...


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> My bad, wow what a deal.



Yeah...hence why I grabbed the Hurwitz bundle....£265 each for the Symphonic Strings , Brass and winds was insane!


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 28, 2020)

fourier said:


> I'm curious to know if there are people here with some professional experience in using BT Phobos.
> 
> To me it seems like a very unique concept, seemingly getting good praise in reviews but not a lot of love from users on the forum. I'm a huge fan of BT from his earlier works (BT - Flaming June is likely my most played single ever) and staying objective is more difficult.
> 
> This would be one of those VST's I'd love to demo, where the price is too high to justify jumping the gun even on a sale without finding good references. Would appreciate any good selling points/criticism.



I bought Phobos when it came out and have found it to be very useful. It _can_ be a preset machine, and you'll likely get a lot of mileage out of that (I did for the first year or so), but it really shines if you dig in and wander around inside the settings, learn the controls, set up your control surface for it, etc.

Like many others, I really wish there was a way to import my own samples, not because there aren't enough in it already (there are tons), but because there are times where I want to mangle a thematic sample that I'm using elsewhere, or want to make sure that the drum pattern I'm playing isn't one that I've already heard in four other cues/tracks. This was more of an concern for me in the beginning, though, and I now just avoid having it blatantly front and center too often.

I also like BT's work quite a bit, but my favorite presets and programming come from the Spitfire folks. I like the atmospherics of Phobos a bit more than the beats, though the latter do provide a lot more flexibility than I initially expected - I've learned to love the various sound sculpting functions to get something a bit more custom.

The interface is techno-cool, and definitely improved over the initial unscalable release, but still a bit twiddly at times. While I'd prefer something a little more straightforward and function-over-form, it's still very usable, you just have to commit to learning where things are. I love cyber-punk-techno-futuristic stuff, but it's pretty clear that that UI designer had 20-something eyes and doesn't wear progressive lenses. 

I've purchased a lot of software/plugs over the years, and there are many that I no longer bother with, but Phobos is one that I would buy again if I were starting over. It's certainly capable of being the primary part of a cue (I've done some songs/cues with nothing else), but I think it really shines most as a secondary layer providing spice, or a quick way to come up with a unique pad/drone.

I'll be happy to do a Zoom call, if you'd like, to show the interface and poke around the sounds... just shoot me a PM if that would be helpful.


----------



## BezO (Dec 28, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Current price: $1189
> Hurwitz bundle: $898 with harp


Passing on that hurts right now.


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 28, 2020)

How often have Albion One and Albion Tundra gone on similar/better sale than what they are right now ($269 each)?
They're the last two libraries from Spitfire that are on my "main" wish list.

I pulled the trigger on SSW and I'm absolutely loving that so far. That will keep me occupied for a bit, but those two specific Albions have been on my wish list for a year. I _could _buy them right now, and I'm trying to keep myself from doing it. Thanks in advance for you folks probably being the tiny devil on my other shoulder.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 28, 2020)

Jorf88 said:


> How often have Albion One and Albion Tundra gone on similar/better sale than what they are right now ($269 each)?
> They're the last two libraries from Spitfire that are on my "main" wish list.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on SSW and I'm absolutely loving that so far. That will keep me occupied for a bit, but those two specific Albions have been on my wish list for a year. I _could _buy them right now, and I'm trying to keep myself from doing it. Thanks in advance for you folks probably being the tiny devil on my other shoulder.



Tundra has been -50% in 2018 during a special "Apex sale" which is not likely to be repeated on the same product. Apart from that steep individual discount it has been part of collections: It has been discounted greater than 40% during the recent black friday as part of the black weekend collection. And it used to be part of a special "Scandi" collection. So it could be part of a bundle again.

The last 2-3 years I think -40% has been the typical discount for individual products across the store during spring and christmas sales, not counting new products. So I guess -40% as individual discount is pretty much as good as it get's, but with the right (complete your) collection during a sale it could be a bit cheaper. But as you are only looking out for these two Albions waiting for a bundle might not be that interesting.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 29, 2020)

If anybody has LCO Textures, could you tell me what's happening under the hood? Are the samples pre-rendered with the orchestrations, or do you happen to have access to indivual instrument groups that could be muted?

I mean, my mind is already made up at this point, so just a shot in the dark


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> If anybody has LCO Textures, could you tell me what's happening under the hood? Are the samples pre-rendered with the orchestrations, or do you happen to have access to indivual instrument groups that could be muted?
> 
> I mean, my mind is already made up at this point, so just a shot in the dark



They're pre-rendered. But the mic positions and Variation slider give you some leeway with emphasis. It's not going to break it down into instruments, but you have a good bit of sound shaping (particularly if you set some different ADSR envelope options, too.)


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 29, 2020)

styledelk said:


> They're pre-rendered. But the mic positions and Variation slider give you some leeway with emphasis. It's not going to break it down into instruments, but you have a good bit of sound shaping (particularly if you set some different ADSR envelope options, too.)


Thank you very much  Yeah, somebody pointed out to me the fact that the Close mic allows the library to be more than just this very-wet-organic-textures-one-trick-pony  The Variation slider is just sample start, right?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 29, 2020)

I think the two volumes of ARO will be coming in Jan. Legendary Low Strings & Sparkling Woodwinds. I see they’ll be priced $49 so will there be an introductory price? Although, I highly doubt it.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 29, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> I think the two volumes of ARO will be coming in Jan. Legendary Low Strings & Sparkling Woodwinds. I see they’ll be priced $49 so will there be an introductory price? Although, I highly doubt it.


Where did you get $49 from? I doubt it will be that cheap, or they are really small add ons like Originals. I would be interested in just the add ons maybe since the ARO does not give me enough I would want for the price (but I think it sounds really really good out of the box if you like that modern cinematic huge sound). The Low Strings and Sparkling Woodwinds could be interesting if they offer good legato and from what I see they will get something like the performance presets which are things I am lurking for since I want to play in live as much as possible without days of midi editing.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 29, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> Where did you get $49 from? I doubt it will be that cheap, or they are really small add ons like Originals. I would be interested in just the add ons maybe since the ARO does not give me enough I would want for the price (but I think it sounds really really good out of the box if you like that modern cinematic huge sound). The Low Strings and Sparkling Woodwinds could be interesting if they offer good legato and from what I see they will get something like the performance presets which are things I am lurking for since I want to play in live as much as possible without days of midi editing.


Paul said they will be $49 each. Buy as many or as few as you like.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> Where did you get $49 from? I doubt it will be that cheap, or they are really small add ons like Originals. I would be interested in just the add ons maybe since the ARO does not give me enough I would want for the price (but I think it sounds really really good out of the box if you like that modern cinematic huge sound). The Low Strings and Sparkling Woodwinds could be interesting if they offer good legato and from what I see they will get something like the performance presets which are things I am lurking for since I want to play in live as much as possible without days of midi editing.


It's confirmed that's the price by Spitfire multiple times.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 29, 2020)

Abbey Road product map 

- abbey road foundations
- abbey road selections coming early 2021.($49 sound/articulations addons)
- big section libraries like SSO coming later.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 29, 2020)

O.k. thank you. Mmhh, sounds like their new future project. Now I am a bit scared that the rest is abandoned a bit then. So you will say I have to buy into ARO now 
Joke, but I also like the idea of a modular set-up build from smaller packs. But it should have at least similar options like same mics/editing/workflow.
At least that its all in the new player is a +for me.
I really wanted also SCS but I cannot work with their Kontakt GUI´s (laptop), no way.
If they finally add some more editing options to the Player in general I would call standard I would be even more happy.
Oh, it never stops, from buy nothing I gone to spend a fortune again at the end of the year. But this was a f..... year, so what else to do.


----------



## Beans (Dec 29, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> Abbey Road product map
> 
> - abbey road foundations
> - abbey road selections coming early 2021.($49 sound/articulations addons)
> - big section libraries like SSO coming later.


Just for clarity, I think it's only the first two coming early 2021.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 29, 2020)

Considered Paul's bundle but after watching his walk through of harp swarms I gave up on the idea. 
Probably the least interesting SA walk through for me. 
I did enjoy a 3rd party look at percussion swarm after finding the SA one underwhelming.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm thinking about Neo.
Love some stuff, other parts not so much...


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 29, 2020)

There's also the Abbey Road Studio 2 thing coming up


----------



## Norhernlys (Dec 30, 2020)

Ended up with NEO for the following reasons:
1. It sounds wicked and just up my ally (Love the Tundra and OA type of sound)
2. The trailer is set in Norway so as a Norseman I felt obliged to buy it. 
3. Only had around 20 different Flautandos already to play with so now I got 3 more, Wohooo!!!!


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm still torn on which Albions to grab (if any). I want some of that delicious flautando Kool-aid, and I'm drawn to that aspect of both Tundra and Neo.

I think the end result is going to be getting Tundra + Originals intimate strings for the flautando patch there and foregoing Neo. I've seen similar sentiments elsewhere of generally: "Get Tundra, or Neo, but probably not both unless you're really a collector or that specific sound is your main thing." I feel like adding in the Originals is a good compromise, and I don't think there's any other libraries quite capable of that "frozen" sound of Tundra. 

I had hoped OT would discount MA1+2 this year like they did last year, but no dice so far... which still draws me back to Albion One, as well.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 30, 2020)

If Spitfire allowed you to create your own hamper, say a choice of 3 from 6 then I'd be all over it. 
As it is, I feel like I can choose two good courses but have to take a curried mustard as part of the deal. 
So when I ignore the mustard in the pricing, it turns out there's not much of a saving on the two items I will actually consume compared to the general sale price.
So I might as well go a la carte and have a real feast. 
Usual marketing BS.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 30, 2020)

That BS gave a better price on some stuff that maybe isn’t for everyone. It’s fine. They owe nothing to anyone. You just weren’t their target here.


----------



## josephspirits (Dec 30, 2020)

Jorf88 said:


> I'm still torn on which Albions to grab (if any). I want some of that delicious flautando Kool-aid, and I'm drawn to that aspect of both Tundra and Neo.
> 
> I think the end result is going to be getting Tundra + Originals intimate strings for the flautando patch there and foregoing Neo. I've seen similar sentiments elsewhere of generally: "Get Tundra, or Neo, but probably not both unless you're really a collector or that specific sound is your main thing." I feel like adding in the Originals is a good compromise, and I don't think there's any other libraries quite capable of that "frozen" sound of Tundra.
> 
> I had hoped OT would discount MA1+2 this year like they did last year, but no dice so far... which still draws me back to Albion One, as well.


The bigger difference is the size. Tundra is soft, but obviously a lot more players than Neo. You can really notice this when you play the two next to each other. Both libraries are amazing, both have incredible flautandos, but Tundras is simply larger sounding. It can sound intimate, but when playing it next to Neo it becomes apparant how big it is. I didn't know if I would need Neo considering the other libraries I had, but as soon as I got it and started working with the A/B sections I was so happy I had invested in it. Having that size orchestra is very different than having something Tundra/Albion One sized, especiially if you are using it to support something like piano or solo instruments. The thing about Tundra is it is just loaded with beautiful content. The amount of ariticulations for strings, woodwinds, and brass is always so exciting to explore and there are many times where I have thought that I could easily spend the rest of my life just using this one library and be perfectly happy writing little winter sunrise symphonies for myself. 

Although since getting Neo, now I go to Neo first and use Tundra to build up around it. So I guess I would recommend both, but that's not very helpful, so instead I'll say don't buy either just for the flautandos, because you will be set either way. Look at the other content that is included, and consider the size you would like to be writing for.


----------



## visiblenoise (Dec 30, 2020)

Is it safe to assume I won't be getting a better price on the Studio Orchestra Pro upgrade anytime soon? I wouldn't be using it right now (for technical reasons) but I'd want it within the next year or something like that.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 30, 2020)

visiblenoise said:


> Is it safe to assume I won't be getting a better price on the Studio Orchestra Pro upgrade anytime soon? I wouldn't be using it right now (for technical reasons) but I'd want it within the next year or something like that.


As always, there's no guarantee that they'll ever run another sale. That said, the Spring Sale will be the next opportunity. In the Spring 2020 sale, they put it on the same discount it's currently on ($699 for the collection). Barring some change in their strategy, I'd guess that would be the price in May 2021 as well as next Christmas.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 30, 2020)

visiblenoise said:


> Is it safe to assume I won't be getting a better price on the Studio Orchestra Pro upgrade anytime soon? I wouldn't be using it right now (for technical reasons) but I'd want it within the next year or something like that.


I want to say they already did a special deal last May on the upgrade to pro? I can't tell because I own it now. I may have just bought it then. But it looks like more than the normal discount. So it probably won't see a 50% off deal this year, but you will see the 40% again. So far, I haven't seen a lot of repeats on the really special prices. I'm sure eventually there will be repeated libraries.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 30, 2020)

Jorf88 said:


> How often have Albion One and Albion Tundra gone on similar/better sale than what they are right now ($269 each)?
> They're the last two libraries from Spitfire that are on my "main" wish list.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on SSW and I'm absolutely loving that so far. That will keep me occupied for a bit, but those two specific Albions have been on my wish list for a year. I _could _buy them right now, and I'm trying to keep myself from doing it. Thanks in advance for you folks probably being the tiny devil on my other shoulder.


I did get Albion One for half price during the May 2019 Spring sale, but haven't seen it at that since, I don't _think_. $269 isn't bad... You could wait for the Spring sale and take a chance it'll be lower.


----------



## Korpinen (Dec 30, 2020)

josephspirits said:


> Although since getting Neo, now I go to Neo first and use Tundra to build up around it. So I guess I would recommend both, but that's not very helpful


I don’t think I’ll ever be able to decide between Neo and Tundra. 😂

I’ve got both of the Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, Intimate Strings and just purchased Chamber Strings in this sale. So not going to get either of the Albions right now but one of them is next on my list. I don’t see myself using the synth / soundscape content of the Albions a whole lot, which is why I went with Chamber Strings.

Somewhere down the line Tundra might be my first choice, though. I want to find out if there’s anything to the Arvo Pärt references...


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 30, 2020)

So is it up TO Dec 31, or _through_ Dec 31? That makes a 24 hour difference for shopping


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 31, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> So is it up TO Dec 31, or _through_ Dec 31? That makes a 24 hour difference for shopping


From past experience, it would end around 9am 1st January GMT.
Purchasing before 23:59 tonight (UK) is obviously the best answer


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 31, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> So is it up TO Dec 31, or _through_ Dec 31? That makes a 24 hour difference for shopping


Abbey Road was available for pre-order price until the end of the posted day. And... if I remember correctly, into the next day even.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

Can't decide between Abbey Road or Neo. Eventually I'll probably be getting both of them. Abbey Road just sounds so incredible, but Neo is 40% off for the first time. It will be almost a whole year before Abbey Road goes for 40% off.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 31, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Can't decide between Abbey Road or Neo. Eventually I'll probably be getting both of them. Abbey Road just sounds so incredible, but Neo is 40% off for the first time. It won't be almost a whole year before Abbey Road goes for 40% off.


Neo has more content, less dynamic layers different kind of sound overall. Worth it at this price for sure. AR1 will be worth it still at full price, too, if you Need It.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 31, 2020)

Spitfire Solo Strings + OACE.
Can’t wait to use them


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> Spitfire Solo Strings + OACE.
> Can’t wait to use them


Both are great, especially OACE. If you already owned Albion ONE, hopefully you got the two via the Scoring Essentials bundle for an extra 6% off!


----------



## chrisav (Dec 31, 2020)

Started off by getting the base version of Studio Strings two days ago, and then last minute bought Albion Neo today 😬 Just to top off a wild year for my wallet...


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 31, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Both are great, especially OACE. If you already owned Albion ONE, hopefully you got the two via the Scoring Essentials bundle for an extra 6% off!


Yes I did. I was eyeing Solo strings for a while but OACE seems to be praised here, and it really sounds nice, so here I am. No excuses for producing bad music anymore


----------



## Technostica (Dec 31, 2020)

Was planning to buy nothing but there's still time! Reaches for a beer; alcohol free to keep my head clear.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

Last minute (although apparently not, since the sale prices are still valid, at least as of right now).

I got Christian's hamper and Abbey Road One. I *almost* said "no, I'll wait until it is eligible for a 40% off discount", but gave in, since that won't happen for almost a year.

Was a bit concerned, because I went to download Abbey Road One, and it only downloaded the plugin, with no option for the samples. For whatever reason, it took about 45 minutes after ARO (I refuse to call it 'AROOF' even if it is more accurate!) showed up in my Spitfire app, for the samples to show up as well.

And now I need a new SSD. My 1.5 TB is no longer enough, had to move some libraries to a spinny disk to make room for the new stuff.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 31, 2020)

Neo.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Neo.


Stop it!


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 31, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Stop it!


I tried... they got me.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 31, 2020)

I had to complete my Olafur collection in the end and got the composer toolkit finally.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 31, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> I tried... they got me.


One of us. One of us. Neo of us.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Dec 31, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> (I refuse to call it 'AROOF' even if it is more accurate!)


I really like 'AROOF' abbreviation - it reminds me of "Werewolves of London".


AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 1, 2021)

Ray Toler said:


> One of us. One of us. Neo of us.


Or better say:
Neo fo .su



ScrltPumpernickel said:


> I really like 'AROOF' abbreviation - it reminds me of "Werewolves of London".
> 
> AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!


The day I'll lick my self and drink from the toilet will be the day I'll start using this abbreviation.
Until then its AR1 for me!

Spitfire can take my money but I'll be damned if I'll let them take my dignity


----------



## YK47 (Jan 1, 2021)

Winter sale prices are still up?? Oh damnn... .


----------



## Technostica (Jan 1, 2021)

YK47 said:


> Winter sale prices are still up?? Oh damnn... .


They are trying to catch people with hangovers. 
I am reminded of the film Marathon Man, where the baddy repeatedly asks, “Is it safe?”.
No it bloody well isn’t old boys, you stay there in my wallet.
I am talking about Paul and Christian, the names I have given my plastic cards.


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 1, 2021)

Its over, thankfully i could resist ARO.
May is not far away....


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 1, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Its over, thankfully i could resist ARO.
> May is not far away....











How many days until 1st May?


Count down every day to 1st May, with your own customizable countdown clock.




days.to


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 1, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Paul said they will be $49 each. Buy as many or as few as you like.


Thanks @dzilizzi.

Happy New year 2021!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New year everybody!


----------

